# DIAC Announcement - New Rules for IT Professionals



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

*DIAC just announced State Sponsol are closed for ICT occupations as from 5th-Aug*

Hello,

People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:



> *On 05 August 2013*, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (*DIAC*) *announced *that *state and territory governments are not able to nominate *any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa:
> 
> · Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> 
> ...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats really shocking for all IT processing


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

This start to look very scary as per email above. Look like that many of these professions

( Chemical and Materials Engineers, ICT Business Analysts, Electronics Engineers, Telecommuniation Engineers, Software Engineers and other Engineering Professionals)

with 60 poins are now pending in queue for next round. But nobody knows how many people in same profesion will gain more points from now on till next round,,,,which means 60 points aplicant has to wait again for another round. 

On the top of everything,, when occupation cealing will be reached,, everything stoped till next year July 2014 when these occupations will be refreshed....but at that moment there will be enourmous queue with even benchmark of people 80 point to be invated asap for these occupation. Sound like 60 points holders are very lucky if they got invited till this occupation cealing otherwise - NO CHANGE, long waiting time. 
__________________


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

what happens to 189? can we expect some movement in next round? .. got 60 points applied on 8th june under ict business analyst.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

GurgaonCouple said:


> what happens to 189? can we expect some movement in next round? .. got 60 points applied on 8th june under ict business analyst.


with this change everything is becoming uncertain 
only option left is to wait


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like this is just a start. From the Market research , i would think that they might remove some key occupations like Accountant , Engineering, ICT etc from the SkillSelect. This could be Only because there is abundance of such professionals in Australia, and that these are the most widely used occupations for Migration to Australia.
While having such unemployment rise and low business growth for the next couple years atleast, DIAC might make such decisions as to reduce or completely remove occupations mentioned above from the Skilled Occupation List.
*Since DIAC has stopped accepting state nominations for certain occupations, the only way to migrate would be to apply for the 189 Visa with the relevant points and wait for the Invitation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

Doesnt surprise me. Just before skillselect was introduced some members of parliament where complaining about the influx of IT people with skilled visas who where either not needed, poorly qualified or not experienced. 

Next comes ACS deducting work experience, now this. From a government point of view it means only those who can get the points alone, without state support can apply. Assuming these points will be gained by having more work experience or higher qualifications.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Well it seems there's a huge backlog of 60 pointers going for 189, may be DIAC decided to clear those up...


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Well it seems there's a huge backlog of 60 pointers going for 189, may be DIAC decided to clear those up...


yes I agree too, but the only constraint we have is the occupation ceilings!!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

since ICT was in observation queue for last 2 years, i wouldnt be surprised if they remove this from the list is 2014. Lucky are those who got thro SS


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

What will happend to the people who has already applied for NSW SS ? will they get approval and then invitation from DIAC ? or ???


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> What will happend to the people who has already applied for NSW SS ? will they get approval and then invitation from DIAC ? or ???


DIAC will not process these applications


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I am planning to go 189 route if ACT doesn't open up Mechanical Engineering occupation in the upcoming list on 31st. Does this mean that "Other Engineering Professionals" means Mechanical Engineering is included in the STOP list too?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

call act and chk bro
0061132281


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:


Shocking.. I believe it closes the door on many 55 pointers like me who were hoping for state nomination


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Is that something which holds functional for just act nomination or for all states...?


----------



## tataussie (May 16, 2013)

hello harish,

Where did u get this information from? I have searched all off DIAC did not see any news


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:


Where did you get this news from? I could not find any official news link so far. Can you please share official website link of this news ? 

also is this for only ACT or it will effect NSW applicants also?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

This is for all. and people get this in the email which act sends after accepting payment.
you can call your respective SS Immigration Team and confirm and throw more light to this


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

aravindhmohan said:


> This is for all. and people get this in the email which act sends after accepting payment.
> you can call your respective SS Immigration Team and confirm and throw more light to this


Did you get any such thing?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

it was a forum member who posted this once he applied. i tried calling ACT but in VAIN. need to wait till tomorrow


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

I think we should not rely on such news until it comes on official website. He said PEOPLE ARE RECEIVING THIS EMAIL.. he didn't say HE received this email.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

hello rams. this is how i came to know that my occupation will be closed from July 1 on June 20. i would rely on this and also call DIAC / ACT to confirm.
if people are dumb just to believe forums / ignore it, go ahead and try your luck.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

aravindhmohan said:


> hello rams. this is how i came to know that my occupation will be closed from July 1 on June 20. i would rely on this and also call DIAC / ACT to confirm.
> if people are dumb just to believe forums / ignore it, go ahead and try your luck.


Did you call DIAC / ACT to confirm? Not sure whats going on


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well one of the guy who applied western as also confirmed that disc has changed the way as was provided earlier....earlier people applied for ss n after geting the same they were invited...but now applicbt will submit eoi n just like 189 state will invite the best of best subject to occur ceiling...


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

I wonder all ICT occupations are closed or some ? Like I am Database Administrator, am I closed ? and this occupation comes only in CSOL and I have only SS option.


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I think we should not rely on such news until it comes on official website. He said PEOPLE ARE RECEIVING THIS EMAIL.. he didn't say HE received this email.


I received this email, and so did some of my friends who applied ACT ss.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

K6370 said:


> I received this email, and so did some of my friends who applied ACT ss.


So that means it will effect NSW 190 applicants also? I am expecting NSW approval end of august. 

with this new change, I won't be able to get invited?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

K6370 said:


> I received this email, and so did some of my friends who applied ACT ss.


Can you please share the original email as you received?


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Can you please share the original email as you received?


 
Dear XXX

On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.

On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa: 
· Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
· Electronics Engineers:
· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
· Other Engineering Professional; and
· Software and Applications Programmers.

As a result of this announcement, the ACT is now NOT able to confirm nomination of this occupation on SkillSelect. DIAC will now issue invitations for these occupations on a pro rata basis for each twice monthly invitation round over the program year.

Please contact this office and advise whether you wish to continue with the application for ACT nomination, or would prefer to withdraw the application and seek a refund of the service fee.
Regards
Julianne
Julianne O'Brien |Client Manager 
Phone 02 6207 1957 | Fax 02 6207 0033 
Migration and Information Services | Economic Development Directorate | ACT Government
490 Northbourne Ave, Dickson| GPO Box 158 Canberra ACT 2601 |


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

K6370 said:


> Dear XXX
> 
> On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.
> 
> ...


I just called my immigration consultant and he said that its a rumor on internet and they have not received any such email for any of their client. 

Can you please check which email address you received email from?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

This is horrible news!!!!!!!!!!!! Many aspiring immigrants who were hoping to get immigration through 190 route will get effected by this. This is very sad.

Althlough I am an 189 applicant with 65 points. I am also very nervous because this type of chnage might also have an impact pn 189 visa type ...

May Allah help us all.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I just called my immigration consultant and he said that its a rumor on internet and they have not received any such email for any of their client.
> 
> Can you please check which email address you received email from?


the adress is From: Migration Services <[email protected]>

not just me received the email.


----------



## K6370 (Jul 31, 2013)

roposh said:


> This is horrible news!!!!!!!!!!!! Many aspiring immigrants who were hoping to get immigration through 190 route will get effected by this. This is very sad.
> 
> Althlough I am an 189 applicant with 65 points. I am also very nervous because this type of chnage might also have an impact pn 189 visa type ...
> 
> ...


did you received the invitaiton this round? you have 65 points.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

ranjith47 said:


> Looks like this is just a start. From the Market research , i would think that they might remove some key occupations like Accountant , Engineering, ICT etc from the SkillSelect. This could be Only because there is abundance of such professionals in Australia, and that these are the most widely used occupations for Migration to Australia.
> While having such unemployment rise and low business growth for the next couple years atleast, DIAC might make such decisions as to reduce or completely remove occupations mentioned above from the Skilled Occupation List.
> *Since DIAC has stopped accepting state nominations for certain occupations, the only way to migrate would be to apply for the 189 Visa with the relevant points and wait for the Invitation.




If you been invited as accountant and have CO and if they remove occupation willt hat effect you? This is not just for me, but for my friend ,,she will apply for accounting invitation after december,,who knows what happen?

Dont und why they want to remove accountants,, its like 10 000 to gain on occupation cealing,,dont und? look like high demand for another 5y.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys all this is very sad news, cant you apply with this profession for other states as NSW? any state sponsorships other available?


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

K6370 said:


> Dear XXX
> 
> On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.
> 
> ...


So this means that those occupations which are only in SOL 2 will not be eligible for visa application ?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

K6370 said:


> did you received the invitaiton this round? you have 65 points.


K6370,
Currently I have 60 points but on Aug 10 my experience will be 5 years and hence my points will increase to 65.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

roposh said:


> K6370,
> Currently I have 60 points but on Aug 10 my experience will be 5 years and hence my points will increase to 65.


U ll be invited for the next round , because u have more than 60 points, Good luck


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

This is very sad and shocking news !! I'm really heart broken ! 

I have 2 questions, if anyone can answer these please:

1) Does this thing going to effect those who already have the nomination and are waiting for their Visa ?

2) Is it going to now speed up the process because no more Applications from the said professions will be received by DIAC ?

Worried Expat(s)
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2013)

I wouldn't get too stressed about it. First email the states and go to DIACs blog and ask them directly what is going on. 
Second Secondif it's true it is likely to be a temporary measure until the numbers are controlled to their likening then they will be reintroduced. Does anyone else remember the hoohar about chefs and hairdressers a few years back? I do and they are now not the issue and can get visas.


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> U ll be invited for the next round , because u have more than 60 points, Good luck


Dont be too sure on that - I've got 65 but no invite today...


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

K6370 said:


> · Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> As a result of this announcement, the ACT is now NOT able to confirm nomination of this occupation on SkillSelect. DIAC will now issue invitations for these occupations on a pro rata basis for each twice monthly invitation round over the program year.


Does Sw and Appl Prog means "Developers and programmers" under NSW occupation list?

What do they mean by pro rata basis? Does it mean that if the applicant is ready to wait for long time,he can have chance to get the invitations?
Pls clarify.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

if this is true
really sad


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

true,, i red on pakistani 189 forum,, have a look on this forum,, under link pakistany,,all o them recieving this emails.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i dont think thy might just do it for one country bro


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

don't be too much panic.

there is no any official statement about this anywhere


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

ivetka233 said:


> true,, i red on pakistani 189 forum,, have a look on this forum,, under link pakistany,,all o them recieving this emails.


Can you share the link of pakistani forum where they said they are receiving emails? I have checked one pakistani forum and they have actually referred this forum. Even if it happend it should be for ACT not other states like NSW. I called my consultant and he confirmed that they have got no such email from NSW and not even from ACT for any of their clients.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

K6370 said:


> Dear XXX
> 
> On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.
> 
> ...


share DIAC or IMMI link if you have those are valid sources


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> U ll be invited for the next round , because u have more than 60 points, Good luck


Thanks Oz_dream for the moral boosting comment, however, the thing is that when my point score will increase from 60 to 65 then simultaneously my visa effect date will also changed to Aug 10 hence giving me very less margin to get picked in the next round. Still keeping my fingers crossed.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Can you share the link of pakistani forum where they said they are receiving emails? I have checked one pakistani forum and they have actually referred this forum. Even if it happend it should be for ACT not other states like NSW. I called my consultant and he confirmed that they have got no such email from NSW and not even from ACT for any of their clients.




Please have a look here, is on 3 page now of this forum treads,, look last post of : 189/190 Immigration invites for Pakistany.

Everyone posting there that recieved this email...many people,,must be true. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...151640-189-190-visa-timelines-pakistanis.html


----------



## veerudsce (Feb 4, 2013)

*Veerendra*

I have lodged my application(received by NSW) on 31st of July against 261313 (Software Engineer).
So does that mean it doesn't matter if i get a state sponsorship as DIAC will not sponsor my application (provided if i apply for DIAC after i receive 5points )


ACS on 5Oct 12, IELTS 6, NSW applied on 31st July, Awaiting NSW response


----------



## veerudsce (Feb 4, 2013)

*Veerendra*



aravindhmohan said:


> it was a forum member who posted this once he applied. i tried calling ACT but in VAIN. need to wait till tomorrow



Do they answer the call for this Query , 

My application was lodged on 31st of July '13 for NSW (for 190), so does that mean i shouldn't apply for DIAC after i receive 5 pts sponsor


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

oracle.dba said:


> I wonder all ICT occupations are closed or some ? Like I am Database Administrator, am I closed ? and this occupation comes only in CSOL and I have only SS option.


I am looking for an answer to this as well.. I am in the same field. I think DBA isnt included in the list. Opinion from seniors would be helpful


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

*My Interpretation and Analysis On Recent Changes in SS for ICT Occupation*

Dear All,

Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.

If we closely look at the invitation rounds of July 2013 then we notice that around 1000 invitations were granted to 2613 code alone. Now this is HUGE. This was never a good sign for DIAC as they need to maintain a balance between all the occupation that are in demands. Therefore, based on the trend of the first 2 rounds, DIAC have come-up with an idea of curtailing the IT occupations, as going at this rate all ICT occupations will be capped within 3/4 months. So in order to counter that, they have decided to pick the best of the best candidates from now on which means now DIAC is focusing on the applicants who have the higher points. Now the question is that how are they going to do that. In my opinion, THIS IS HOW;

Up-till now, anybody who gets state sponsorship is also immediately invited to apply. In order to counter this, DIAC has instructed sponsoring states that now even if an applicant has been approved for state sponsorship, he/she must not get AUTOMATIC invitation in the Skillselect, rather, he will have to fill in EOI, like any other 189 applicant and then will have to wait for his EOI to be picked in the skillselect. Now by doing this, DIAC shall achieve the following objectives;

1) 190 applicants will no longer have an edge over 189 applicants in terms of getting an invitation from Skillselect.

2)Now when both 189 and 190 applicants will be in the queue in skill-select, now what DIAC will do is that they will select the applicants with the HIGHEST points. 

3) Also since the number of IT applicants have increased significantly over the last few months they will also curtail the number of applicants that they are picking for each ICT occupation. For example: an average of 500 applicants for code 2613 were picked in the first 2 rounds of July 2013, however, now I believe there will be only 150-300 application which will be picked in each round from now on. 

Based on my understanding and interpretation of the email from ACT, below are the summarized analysis;

1)	Things have gone* DRASTICALLY WRONG* for applicants with 55 points who were looking to get 5 points from SS to get 60 bcoz even if they get 60 points after state sponsorship they are not going to be selected by DIAC in the Skillselect (At-least in the next couple of months, however, things may get better when there are very very less candidates with having 65 or more points)

2) Candidates with 65 or more points *will not have any trouble* and they are likely to be invited to apply, however, things may go wrong for them as well if DIAC pull the strings further and decided to go for 70 or above points.

*Once again, this is just my understanding and interpretation which might just be wrong.*

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Please have a look here, is on 3 page now of this forum treads,, look last post of : 189/190 Immigration invites for Pakistany.
> 
> Everyone posting there that recieved this email...many people,,must be true.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...151640-189-190-visa-timelines-pakistanis.html


Could not find any mail in the Pakistani forum? THere was just one link mentioning this very thread but nothing apart from that. Are you sure this link posted by you is correct?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.
> If we closely look at the invitation rounds of July 2013 then we notice that around 1000 invitations were granted to 2613 code alone. Now this is *HUGE*. This was never a good sign for DIAC as they need to maintain a balance between all the occupation that are in demands. Therefore, based on the trend of the first 2 rounds, DIAC have come-up with an idea of curtailing the IT occupations, as going at this rate all ICT occupations will be capped within 3/4 months. So in order to counter that, they have decided to pick the best of the best candidates from now on which means now DIAC is focusing on the applicants who have the higher points. Now the question is that how are they going to do that.
> Up-till now, anybody who gets state sponsorship is also immediately invited to apply. In order to counter this, DIAC has instructed sponsoring states that now even if an applicant has been approved for state sponsorship, he/she must not get AUTOMATIC invitation in the Skillselect, rather, he will have to fill in EOI, like any other 189 applicant and then will have to wait for his EOI to be picked in the skillselect.
> ...


Nice analysis, but I and everybody I know who applied for NSW have not received any such email. and even on official websites there is no such news.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

oracle.dba said:


> I wonder all ICT occupations are closed or some ? Like I am Database Administrator, am I closed ? and this occupation comes only in CSOL and I have only SS option.


As your occupation falls under CSOL and NOT in SOL, ur Only option is to go with 190. So yes, if they halt 190, then you've to wait till it reopens.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Nice analysis, but I and everybody I know who applied for NSW have not received any such email. and even on official websites there is no such news.


Also is there any ACT sponsorship aspirant here who has not received such mail?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good thoughts roposh...! But relax... I guess they no wayyy gonna push the scale up to 70...! ppl finding difficulty even managing 60...!


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Nice analysis, but I and everybody I know who applied for NSW have not received any such email. and even on official websites there is no such news.


Ramsob,

This change is being effected from today so i believe that anybody who shall apply for state sponsorship from today on-wards shall receive that email. Also, those states that do not have any applicant fee for state sponsorship like victoria etc might not include that because they dont have any binding/obligation. That's why, in my view, the ACT (which charges for the application fee for state sponsorship) mentioned in its email, if the applicants wants to continue with the application or like to withdraw and get refunded.

regards, 
roposh


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

K6370 said:


> Dear XXX
> 
> On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.
> ...
> ...


I think he applied for ACT not NSW. So only ACT nominated applicants are advised to hold but not the NSW nominated. Or is it like both ACT and NSW same? Confused


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

2raghu said:


> I think he applied for ACT not NSW. So only ACT nominated applicants are advised to hold but not the NSW nominated. Or is it like both ACT and NSW same? Confused


So far ACT, no news from applicants from any other state.
Sit back, wait for a few days for clarity.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> So far ACT, no news from applicants from any other state.
> Sit back, wait for a few days for clarity.


Yeah so far we have got news from ACT only but I doubt if this practice shall be followed by any single state only. I think this rule shall apply to all states. 
Anyways, lets see..

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

roposh said:


> Yeah so far we have got news from ACT only but I doubt if this practice shall be followed by any single state only. I think this rule shall apply to all states.
> Anyways, lets see..
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


please check this out



venugopal said:


> After reading the news, spoke to my friend who is also in the same boat. He called NSW office and the lady over there confirmed that they received this update from DIAC and are evaluating it. She didn't want to comment on it immediately.
> 
> However I did n't see any official news about it on DIAC site.
> 
> ...


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Harish2013 said:


> please check this out


If NSW follows the same rule, does that means that people with 55 points + 5 points of state sponsership =60 will never get invitation ?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> If NSW follows the same rule, does that means that people with 55 points + 5 points of state sponsership =60 will never get invitation ?


rams0b,
As i mentioned in my detailed analysis, it will be very difficult for applicants with 60 points to get invitation in the *short-term*. However, i guess in couple of months time if there are lesser applicants with 65 or more than those with 60 points might also get invitations.

For my detailed analysis please look for my previous post on the previous page of this thread.

regards,
roposh


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> please check this out


Harish2013,

This more or less validates my analysis. This rule shall be applied to all states and not only ACT. 
What can we do about it. Things are getting tougher by every passing day. Lets just keep our faith and keep trying our level best and hope for the best.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think its ACT Government Sponsorship (e.g. Canberra) not NSW SS. 

More on ACT (Australian Capital Territory) down below.

Skilled Migration - Business Development (Scroll down the page)

Visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

K6370 said:


> Dear XXX
> 
> On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.
> 
> ...


Did you get any ack mail before this from ACT?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Did you get any ack mail before this from ACT?


Its no where said he applied for NSW SS. :clap2:


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.
> 
> ...


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

shishir said:


> roposh said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

shishir said:


> shishir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Roposh, what do you think here DIAC has meant by "other engineering professional"? I can't believe that all the engineering professionals will be unable to have SS.
> ...


----------



## sigamani (Aug 5, 2013)

I got 60 Points for 189 VISA and submitted EOI on July 27th, 2013.Any hope?When we can expect invitation? any guess.I am really worried now


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

sigamani said:


> I got 60 Points for 189 VISA and submitted EOI on July 27th, 2013.Any hope?When we can expect invitation? any guess.I am really worried now


Just keep praying and hope for the best. At the moment, things are not looking good for ICT professionals with 60 points.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

*Genuineness ???*

 Burning topic !!!

Is it really authentic ? I scrolled down through all pages of this thread but couldnot findout any authentic source.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

We will know about the authenticityof this news in a couple Days. There will be an update of this , if true, on their websites soon . Relax till then but also consider plan b if this could be true considering a few people today have got similar mails regarding such a change.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sigamani said:


> I got 60 Points for 189 VISA and submitted EOI on July 27th, 2013.Any hope?When we can expect invitation? any guess.I am really worried now


you have chance to invited but it may take sometimes according to current situation.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

aussiemozz said:


> SNIP...........
> 
> Also its good move if true. Since it will cut out all these arrogant kids coming in with fake resumes and ignorant heads.


I request moderators to review this last comment


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

aussiemozz said:


> Also its good move if true. Since it will cut out all these arrogant kids coming in with fake resumes and ignorant heads.


Finland is full of flowers I see .... !


----------



## aussiemozz (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Finland is full of flowers I see .... !


Yup. Lilly of the valley is our national flower fellow. So beautiful. See some more : 

https://www.google.com/search?q=nat...w&biw=1600&bih=767&sei=HBIAUqCgLY7k4APQ5YDACw


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

aussiemozz said:


> Yup. Lilly of the valley is our national flower fellow. So beautiful. See some more :
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=nat...w&biw=1600&bih=767&sei=HBIAUqCgLY7k4APQ5YDACw


Well .. there u go ... u r thinking of Flowers !! Seriously ? ... And u call urself Smarter than the Chinese ... !! 

May be.... I should've put.. "full of Dumb Flowers" ??? 

Anyway .... be happy in ur own merry world....


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Could not find any mail in the Pakistani forum? THere was just one link mentioning this very thread but nothing apart from that. Are you sure this link posted by you is correct?




Just go through this forum and yoy will find on each of their last pages many people recieving same email, SS is returning them email that they are cant apply now as got closed,, is many treats,,read like 6 pages from last back you will see.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys i hope all turn good, but as usuall any information like this can happen from 1h to other. Same was 2 y ago for cookery, one day you woke up and Cookery been removed from SOL list- no more application to be possible londged.

Same is with invitations, i cant see till now who been invited yesterday,,even they been as reports come online later. 

This must be situation with your points, same if you related to that case and applied for SS, you will get it, if nt maybe oficial will be published in week time. See what happen


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Here are the official updates..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

spoke to ACT just now. its official


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

There you go! I was saying too, very sad!!!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

The announcement doesn't surprise me at all. This is not something that was left unannounced. 

Right after I had applied for ACS in 2011 - they had "flagged" many of the ICT occupations, and for a while I (and others) felt like we wasted money. But the new SOL for 2012 went up in July and the flagged ICT careers were still there. I quickly submitted my application then. 

What I am surprised about is that the removals came a year later. But that's what happened with cook and hairdresser (the topic at the time of my application) which were apparently removed about a year after they too had been flagged.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

stormgal said:


> The announcement doesn't surprise me at all. This is not something that was left unannounced.
> 
> Right after I had applied for ACS in 2011 - they had "flagged" many of the ICT occupations, and for a while I (and others) felt like we wasted money. But the new SOL for 2012 went up in July and the flagged ICT careers were still there. I quickly submitted my application then.
> 
> What I am surprised about is that the removals came a year later. But that's what happened with cook and hairdresser (the topic at the time of my application) which were apparently removed about a year after they too had been flagged.



So did you heard about any other occupation year ago or recently who are flagged too? What ab accountants?


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

mike alic said:


> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Here are the official updates..


ohh really sad now we can understand, they are going to reduce ICT visas for sure


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ivetka233 said:


> So did you heard about any other occupation year ago or recently who are flagged too? What ab accountants?



here you go:

Flagged Occupations


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> spoke to ACT just now. its official


Hi Arvind,

When you call to ACT office, you can give your ack number and they will give case wise details (Which NSW is not) so can you please check what will happend to existing applications. Because I am belong to NSW SS.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Arvind,
> 
> When you call to ACT office, you can give your ack number and they will give case wise details (Which NSW is not) so can you please check what will happend to existing applications. Because I am belong to NSW SS.


Yup, that would be helpful for everyone.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

stormgal said:


> here you go:
> 
> Flagged Occupations



O my god, so what hapen to people who already have invitation and have Case officer, will this rule affect them?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

ivetka233. it wont affect these people.
it is also official in NSW page


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks god,, i nearly ate my heart


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

yes but this will reduce issuing invitations for sure and will affect badly EOI submitted people


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Look like IT is here only for this year and maybe couple more- minor amounts next year which can be filled in 1 month. 

Look like after Cookery, Hairdressing, Pharmacist is next IT, sure guarantee all people will start study Accounting degree so again same situation matter of 2-3 years,, that i see as next either.


----------



## aussiemozz (Jul 10, 2013)

I really thank God this is true news.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes..

Its official now that IT will be flagged this year...


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*Very Very Good news*

This is certainly good news.
People were applying left and right in ICT occupation.
Which should not happen.
I have seen few friends faking resume for extra years to positive skill assesment.
i am searching job in austrlai for past one year with no luck.

i hope they remove all ict occupation from list.most of software come here on other visa .

best regards
a guy who didnt got job one year


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Yes..
> 
> Its official now that IT will be flagged this year...


how it will affect to other visa categories.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

mostly likely not now but from next year you wont get any visa


----------



## pulikali (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you guys know how this will affect '263111 - computer networks and system engineer' in a sub class 189 context? It is an ICT occupation I guess (assesses by ACS) but it hasn't been flagged yet. Any ideas?


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

it will be fine


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey lallu

try to be positive and gud thinking about others..

People r those who strive to get PR and settle Aus, by wasting time and money.

its diff matter whether u get job or not due to competition....but not think jealousy about other migrants to create competition.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Hey lallu
> 
> try to be positive and gud thinking about others..
> 
> ...


yea i agree but i dont want senseless migration.
we indians are flooding labour markets.
the situation here is bad.
instead of improving situation we like rat breed and spread.
dont you think we need some introspection.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ya i agree wid u

but as a Indian, why u dont think gud for our community..its better if our people der to ultimately boost our economy..

its better to have our community than others, i saw in Aus, majority people r useless and backward of education..


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> ya i agree wid u
> 
> but as a Indian, why u dont think gud for our community..its better if our people der to ultimately boost our economy..
> 
> its better to have our community than others, i saw in Aus, majority people r useless and backward of education..


i dont think probaly they enjoy life bcz their past generation worked hard.
i just visited india .
it disgusting annoying and third class .
roads r flooded with monsson water.small poor kids half naked playing on street .
young women begging young male frustated i can go on.
then calling aussies who have a great nation where everyone aspire to go useless and backward is not fair.
i hope diac stop fair bit of ict migration bcz i dont want to indians to come and spoil australia .


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

well buddy...

its your choice and opinion,, i think u shud not call yor self indian.. plz dont use this word..


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

well i am fully indian.
cant change that
just put few facts so people can think and introspect.
anyway i am very liberal i dont care who goes where.it free world :


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

no body cares in this world mate, nt only u... so u dont need to use this word.

coz I m indian, so i cant tolerate anybody spoken like this...coz i m proud to be my nation...doesnt matter even I m living in Aus.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> no body cares in this world mate, nt only u... so u dont need to use this word.
> 
> coz I m indian, so i cant tolerate anybody spoken like this...coz i m proud to be my nation...doesnt matter even I m living in Aus.


well this is common dialogue but i love india too .
just want it to be a btter place ::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

2 big questions unanswered so far:

** Are these occupations closed for the remainder of the program year (ie, until 30 June 2014)?

** Only 4-digit ANZSCO groups are quoted. Does this mean that ALL occupations under each of those 4 groups are closed?

It would appear that DIAC issued invitations in the last month for their entire year's worth of places for these occupations for the independent (189) skilled visa program, and has now decided to shut down the states' ability to sponsor anyone under these occupations for the state sponsored (190) visa program. A raw deal if every I saw one.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

roposh said:


> K6370,
> Currently I have 60 points but on Aug 10 my experience will be 5 years and hence my points will increase to 65.


Can you tell me...Did ACS deduct your experience years ?? I have heard they are deducting 2 years.


----------



## oracle.dba (Jul 22, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> As your occupation falls under CSOL and NOT in SOL, ur Only option is to go with 190. So yes, if they halt 190, then you've to wait till it reopens.


ok, thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

nuked said:


> 2 big questions unanswered so far:
> 
> ** Are these occupations closed for the remainder of the program year (ie, until 30 June 2014)?
> 
> ...


Hi,

1) Close for issuing 190 Invitation ... just say that now lot more chances for ppl with 60 pts going for 189.

2) All occupations under each "4 Digit Code" will be affected.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

All are closed


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

lalu said:


> well i am fully indian.
> cant change that
> just put few facts so people can think and introspect.
> anyway i am very liberal i dont care who goes where.it free world :


Well Lalu , if you really are that much indian and struggling to find a job, why don't you cancel your visa in Australia and move back to india to change something . You can also create a one place for a permanent visa for another Indian or a Pakistani who will be able to get a job in Australia and not be a burden to the economy .


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

No official news, no confirmation because explicit Occupations have been highlighted.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nuked said:


> 2 big questions unanswered so far:
> 
> ** Are these occupations closed for the remainder of the program year (ie, until 30 June 2014)?
> 
> ...


Need to know how DIAC is going to deal with occupation codes which are only present on CSOL and SS is the only option for them. These occupation are in no way interfering into 189 route.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

ranjith47 said:


> Well Lalu , if you really are that much indian and struggling to find a job, why don't you cancel your visa in Australia and move back to india to change something . You can also create a one place for a permanent visa for another Indian or a Pakistani who will be able to get a job in Australia and not be a burden to the economy .




How is your CO going? Still nothing?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Walings said:


> I request the moderator to put that comment back up and apologize for removing it from the commenter. Why?
> 
> The comment didn't contain any personal attack, and if you thought it did, well that is your own problem. Say for example there where a code for hamburger makers and the immigration department denied states from sponsoring them and I wrote "good, finally they are cutting those arrogant 'people' who thinks they make the best hamburgers in the world" will an American request for the moderators to review the comment because the general concept is that Americans who make the best hamburgs, regardless if that is true or not. And if an American did, do you think he got a valid point, I don't think so!
> 
> ...


Thanks for th lecture but he actually wrote something racist.. moderator edited my comment and removed that part


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Can you all confirm , is this rule will have an impact on 189 visa also with 60 points ? What about 489 Provisional Visa?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lalu said:


> i dont think probaly they enjoy life bcz their past generation worked hard.
> i just visited india .
> it disgusting annoying and third class .
> roads r flooded with monsson water.small poor kids half naked playing on street .
> ...


You probably went to your own small village..Id categorize you as Huge Opportunist. Why dont you do something yourself to change the scene of your own village? 

And posting any adjectives about your own country, shows your mentality and way of seeing things, not the country's 

There is problem everywhere, India is much better than most countries in terms of freedom, you can break traffic lights, speed. You get cheap food, people are friendly and warm, they dont break teeth,jaws and smash your eyes because you have different skin colour. 

India has endlesss number of people living talking different languages, eating different food, following different religions, wearing different style of clothing..

I dont want to say anything about Australia, but trust me I can talk heaps on it.Anyway...

India is unique and Indianness is a way of life..
I say to my country, Good riddance of people like you.

Just remember, you can never change your identity and you will always be an Indian, no matter which citizenship you acquire..

No offense meant, but I did take offense on the random things your said without thinking..


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

ranjith47 said:


> Well Lalu , if you really are that much indian and struggling to find a job, why don't you cancel your visa in Australia and move back to india to change something . You can also create a one place for a permanent visa for another Indian or a Pakistani who will be able to get a job in Australia and not be a burden to the economy .



Cheers!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i guess this forum post has lost the actual reason why it is existing.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

lalu said:


> i dont think probaly they enjoy life bcz their past generation worked hard.
> i just visited india .
> it disgusting annoying and third class .
> roads r flooded with monsson water.small poor kids half naked playing on street .
> ...


You must apologize for what you said here!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lalu said:


> well this is common dialogue but i love india too .
> just want it to be a btter place ::fingerscrossed:


How can it be a better place when educated people like you dont bother and just visit and call it dirty? 

Be the change you want to be


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

lalu said:


> well this is common dialogue but i love india too .
> just want it to be a btter place ::fingerscrossed:


Dear Lalu

Have u even tired to make India a bttr place? Any contribution even a try if u have made to make India a bttr place. Have ever thought of paying for the education of any one of those kids? Or is that you have run away from your country just to save yourself from ur responsibilities? What have u done for ur country?

Dev


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

nuked said:


> I second Lalu, I have personally seen my fellow Pakistanis creating fake experience certificates and other documents, and getting visas, I highly doubt if you say the same practice isn't in India, matter of fact, in any developing nation.
> 
> We should read the facts in the lines and try to find out the real cause, It is only because of all those fake CV's/Degrees holders who are already in AUS, the agony of putting a hold on this entire category of visa subclass has been coming in effect.
> 
> ...



to all those people who think I don't love India get your facts right I love India a lot.
So you pointing about it don't matter to me.
I can reply to each of your allegation piece by piece but people like you who don't want to see facts and improve the situation.I hope some sensible guys sees it and understand it.
Also the last thing I will take some suggestion from guy who himself is trying to migrate australia and criticize how racist they are.what double standards.

go get life and see the situation in india and then talk to me.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear Lalu
> 
> Have u even tired to make India a bttr place? Any contribution even a try if u have made to make India a bttr place. Have ever thought of paying for the education of any one of those kids? Or is that you have run away from your country just to save yourself from ur responsibilities? What have u done for ur country?
> 
> Dev


I donate ten percent of salary in dollars for education of kids.
this is the most i can do.
i am also trying to come up with website to address issues faced by india and brain strom how to solve them

coming back to topic this closure of occupation if bcz of our own mistake.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

i am not going to aplogise for anything .
i just put few facts and it upto people whether they take it or not.
now giving my address drop me your phone no i will call you i promise


----------



## gualberto1221 (Jul 18, 2013)

lalu said:


> I donate ten percent of salary in dollars for education of kids.
> this is the most i can do.
> i am also trying to come up with website to address issues faced by india and brain strom how to solve them
> 
> coming back to topic this closure of occupation if bcz of our own mistake.


you are so funny lol...show off!clap clap


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lalu said:


> to all those people who think I don't love India get your facts right I love India a lot.
> So you pointing about it don't matter to me.
> I can reply to each of your allegation piece by piece but people like you who don't want to see facts and improve the situation.I hope some sensible guys sees it and understand it.
> Also the last thing I will take some suggestion from guy who himself is trying to migrate australia and criticize how racist they are.what double standards.
> ...


Go on man I am here I already have PR of 2 countries including Australia and a citizen of India..Just keep talking I am here..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

lalu said:


> i am not going to aplogise for anything .
> i just put few facts and it upto people whether they take it or not.
> now giving my address drop me your phone no i will call you i promise


Do you even speak proper English? You want face to face not us


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Going back to the topic, I believe the mention of pro-rata invitations in the notifications from ACT/NSW also answers why so few invites were sent out in the last round for ICT.occupations. 
The situation is very tense for 55 pointers like me as the only option I see for myself is to somehow get IELTS 8, not an easy. Also I believe for the case of pro-rated invites for high demand occupations such as ICT BA/SA, every round 65+ applicants will be invited for 189 and it'll be very difficult for 60 pointers to get invited easily. 
Points scored by me are as below:
Age-25 pts
Qualification-15 pts
Work Experience-5 pts
IELTS-10 pts for 7.0
ANZSCO-261111
0 points for spouse and no experience in AUS


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys .. This is not a rumor !! ACT has stopped nominating few professions ! My friend received the same email today !!

My question now is:

1) Is it going to effect those who have got ACT nominations but have already filed for Visa ?
2) Is it going to speed up the process as DIAC wont be receiving new applications and focusing on the backlogs ?

Worried Expat
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Request all to please refrain from any country/community based comments.

Kindly come back to the very grave issue based on which, many people including me need the advise and focus of you all as this is a very complex matter now due to the many changes this year such as ACT assessment rules changes, increase of visa fees, state nominations being put on hold and reduction in ceilings for certain high demand occupations.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Guys .. This is not a rumor !! ACT has stopped nominating few professions ! My friend received the same email today !!
> 
> My question now is:
> 
> ...


People who have already been invited or in communication with teams/CO should not be affected.

The primary focus seems to bring down the number of backlogs

I certainly hope it should speed up the process of backlogs.

Cheers!


----------



## dipudeka (Feb 25, 2013)

lalu said:


> This is certainly good news.
> People were applying left and right in ICT occupation.
> Which should not happen.
> I have seen few friends faking resume for extra years to positive skill assesment.
> ...


In one post you say that you dont have a job and in another you say that you are donating 10% of your dollar salary to poor kids in India .... I can understand the reason behind your rants but could you please stop (same request to the people replying to his rants) because I think the objective of this thread is to share information on the topic and not make it a junkyard of prejudiced personal views.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Going back to the topic, I believe the mention of pro-rata invitations in the notifications from ACT/NSW also answers why so few invites were sent out in the last round for ICT.occupations.
> The situation is very tense for 55 pointers like me as the only option I see for myself is to somehow get IELTS 8, not an easy. Also I believe for the case of pro-rated invites for high demand occupations such as ICT BA/SA, every round 65+ applicants will be invited for 189 and it'll be very difficult for 60 pointers to get invited easily.
> Points scored by me are as below:
> Age-25 pts
> ...


You have 55 Points, you might have to wait a bit, looking at current scenario.

I dont see any other way around this, (*earlier it was state nomination)

Good Luck!


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

nuked said:


> People who have already been invited or in communication with teams/CO should not be affected.
> 
> The primary focus seems to bring down the number of backlogs
> 
> ...


Thanks Nuked !!

That was a stress buster mate !! And Lets not indulge in any country based comments ! Let them speak whatever they want to !

Cheers Bro


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

i didnt job in aus
i did job in india


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

lalu said:


> i didnt job in aus
> i did job in india


hahahahaha! Good Luck Mate! I hope you find one soon!


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks nuke


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

When I applied in 2009, there was a wide range of ICT professions in DIAC Critical skill shortage list. In fact, there were extra points for people having specialisation in Java, Oracle, dot net etc. They dropped those ones in end of 2009. Slowly, they have been cutting down different ICT professions from the list. A lot of employers are outsourcing their work or they bring guys on 457, therefore the demand of ICT professionals has dropped down. In coming months or years they will be cutting few more ICT professions and states like NSW, VIC and QLD will be excluding them from their sponsorship list as well especially programmers.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Can mechanical engineers still apply? for SS to WA..my friend, mechnical engineer with 55 points lodged EOI for SS to WA. however, he recieved only initial contact, no invitation yet


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

xuberant said:


> When I applied in 2009, there was a wide range of ICT professions in DIAC Critical skill shortage list. In fact, there were extra points for people having specialisation in Java, Oracle, dot net etc. They dropped those ones in end of 2009. Slowly, they have been cutting down different ICT professions from the list. A lot of employers are outsourcing their work or they bring guys on 457, therefore the demand of ICT professionals has dropped down. In coming months or years they will be cutting few more ICT professions and states like NSW, VIC and QLD will be excluding them from their sponsorship list as well especially programmers.



r u citizen now


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Going back to the topic, I believe the mention of pro-rata invitations in the notifications from ACT/NSW also answers why so few invites were sent out in the last round for ICT.occupations.
> The situation is very tense for 55 pointers like me as the only option I see for myself is to somehow get IELTS 8, not an easy. Also I believe for the case of pro-rated invites for high demand occupations such as ICT BA/SA, every round 65+ applicants will be invited for 189 and it'll be very difficult for 60 pointers to get invited easily.
> Points scored by me are as below:
> Age-25 pts
> ...


Hi,

I am also in the same situation.. 55 points - Analyst programmer.
WAS trying for NSW SS...just now received ACK from NSW saying the same that
they cant nominate but not to withdraw the application until further info from DIAC is obtained... Dont know what will happen to my application........ really worried..


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

lalu said:


> to all those people who think I don't love India get your facts right I love India a lot.
> So you pointing about it don't matter to me.
> I can reply to each of your allegation piece by piece but people like you who don't want to see facts and improve the situation.I hope some sensible guys sees it and understand it.
> Also the last thing I will take some suggestion from guy who himself is trying to migrate australia and criticize how racist they are.what double standards.
> ...


All the people you come across now may be racists.........but me & my wife ever faced such problems in there mate.......coming to getting job.....yes it needs time.....I am not trying to soothe your feelings......but letting you know the real circumstances....Instead of asking those who are trying to migrate to go back...why don't you come back to your dirty land and get a noble for your work.......I know lot of citizens there who hail from India.......but no one ever complained.........I know you have right to express what you feel.......


----------



## xuberant (Dec 18, 2011)

lalu said:


> r u citizen now


No I am not. I have been living here for past 1.5 years.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

*Need to clarify confusion*



meher said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the same situation.. 55 points - Analyst programmer.
> WAS trying for NSW SS...just now received ACK from NSW saying the same that
> they cant nominate but not to withdraw the application until further info from DIAC is obtained... Dont know what will happen to my application........ really worried..





Hi,

Can you please tell me that by saying "Was trying for NSW SS.....just now received ACK....." , do you mean that you were about to apply for NSW SS and this is the acknowledgement you received from them for your application or is it just an update from them for already applied NSW SS application... Your help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

aryal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me that by saying "Was trying for NSW SS.....just now received ACK....." , do you mean that you were about to apply for NSW SS and this is the acknowledgement you received from them for your application or is it just an update from them for already applied NSW SS application... Your help will be greatly appreciated


i sent documents to NSW on 1 st august.. they sent ack today mentioning the notice email about nomination. sorry for the confusion.. deeply disappointed with this decision..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I hope this info will help:
> 
> *Flagged occupations*
> 
> Expression of Interest and Australian Visas: Beware of the Pitfalls…


*
Correct Link* - Flagged Occupations


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> they dont break teeth,jaws and smash your eyes because you have different skin colour.


Ouch, have you seen any such things happening there ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

only in WWE.


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

Is Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 affected by this new policy?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

yes everyone in IT field. There is now official news about it everywhere


----------



## koiflowerhorn (Jan 10, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> yes everyone in IT field. There is now official news about it everywhere


Thanks, however a bit confused as to why 2631 code was not included on the announcement.

==================
This advice means that it will not be possible for NSW to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa. 

Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611
Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331
Electronics Engineers - 2334
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633
Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

koiflowerhorn said:


> Thanks, however a bit confused as to why 2631 code was not included on the announcement.
> 
> ==================
> This advice means that it will not be possible for NSW to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa.
> ...


Occupations that are SUSPENDED as on date are clearly reflected in NSW's CSOL list .. You can check it there !

Good Luck !


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

This rule is a nasty surprise ! 

But, could this be an indication of the future of IT in Australia ? 

When the Aussie PM announced the election date recently, he specifically pointed out that the mining sector is fading(since China's Iron ore demand has diminished) and asked the people to choose the party which has plans for Australian economy (and the plan is not dependent on mining). So mining jobs are out, this cap on ICT occupation, couldn't this mean the Gov. doesnt really have plans of flushing the market with ICT jobs ? 
Though its none of my business, I wonder, if mining and ICT is out, what other professions/occupations are predicted to flourish in the current state of affairs then ?


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

meher said:


> i sent documents to NSW on 1 st august.. they sent ack today mentioning the notice email about nomination. sorry for the confusion.. deeply disappointed with this decision..


Ok thanks for the clarification. No worries...Even I am sailing in the same boat. However, thats not the last resort so dont worry.. Its just a demand and supply issues, there will be opportunity in future for the same. All we need to do is wait and enjoy the journey  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

aryal said:


> Ok thanks for the clarification. No worries...Even I am sailing in the same boat. However, thats not the last resort so dont worry.. Its just a demand and supply issues, there will be opportunity in future for the same. All we need to do is wait and enjoy the journey  :fingerscrossed:


hope everything will be fine soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dear All,

Kindly provide your inputs:

Is this suspension of ICT occupations from state sponsorhip, for all the states, or just for ACT & NSW.

Regards
Dev


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

All states, but check each states website, their should be a notice up.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Is for all states, nobody can apply till they say again ok.


Yes is very naughty surprise,, lots of people spend money to get PR for studies and same time get educated, but government si smarter. Open doors with welcome migration plans, which can be vanished any day just like this. Ha pen before, happening now and will even for more people in future. It started with state sponsorship, but next will me occupation cealing and next removing from list.... funny but true and hash. 

Guys think with your own brain, how this rules are made,, if goverment need skilled people will call them for particular job only 457 visa or sth, instead giving residency so can claim as much income from schools etc. If this whole plan would be design for SHORTAGE OF SKILLS, it would be more harder conditions,,like e.g. residency can be taken if in 5y you wount work for particular job your residency been granted. 

This says everything, that everyone who work here and get migration goes after own way- so do not understand how this shortage skills has been met?;?


Big game, who can apply apply soon..otherwise is insecure what happen.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thats business mate...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

yes business with no brain,, as government need now look after all of their 3000+ new migrants forewer- centralink pays retirement etc,,,hehehhe


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

Any idea when this people will start picking up SS applications ? is it days ? Weeks or Months ?
I called NSW SS office but they doesn't have any answer.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

forgot to say it come in the end of the day as migrant will use government as make money and run home. Funny system. Everyone use everyone. 

In current situation government probably notice of unemployment issue and stoped professionals to come more,


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea when this people will start picking up SS applications ? is it days ? Weeks or Months ?
> I called NSW SS office but they doesn't have any answer.



When they stop is real issue, means its too much, 6 mths maybe 1 year sure...but for this market must really recap int hat areas to be able to consider open door again.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Mate i have been in Aus for 5 year, but still I dont get pr yet.. i saw many people spending around more than 8 yar,, but still luring and fake waiting for PR, due to sudden policy changes.

They are just keen to give residency to refugee and who come by boat..


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Mate i have been in Aus for 5 year, but still I dont get pr yet.. i saw many people spending around more than 8 yar,, but still luring and fake waiting for PR, due to sudden policy changes.
> 
> They are just keen to give residency to refugee and who come by boat..



My friend is working for refuge immigration,,no tehy sending them homes, they keep them here for nearly 3y and sent them home after, very randomly they get visa to stay. But whole 3 years for each of them is waste of money of us paying tax for their food and shelter..


Me to 6 y,, hope will get now. Hope so because i dont know either. This system just bring into this country back market, as SS is gone now, so people will look employers and pay them money to sponsor them,,what else is left for IT ,,,same do cookery and anyone who was removed.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

meant black market


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ya IT will be in row of hair dressing and cookery soon...ya without PR its wasting of money with paying huge tax and rent, transport etc.. 

they also closed door for 489 for software deverlprs field... just luk blow

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-06.08.2013.pdf


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

so far soo better and better, who knows whats gonna be closed this evening,,is mother of blick and new rules has been established- no announcment, nothing,,funny and hash system liek for poepl who came from streets, we all are well families kids,,not sure why they behaviour this way


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

ivetka233 said:


> so far soo better and better, who knows whats gonna be closed this evening,,is mother of blick and new rules has been established- no announcment, nothing,,funny and hash system liek for poepl who came from streets, we all are well families kids,,not sure why they behaviour this way


Is this exclusion only for NSW and ACT?? 

There is no such update on DIAC website as well??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes i think only for 2 states only...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Morever SA closed door for ICT occuaption.. just see below recently updated.

*https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data
*

Now the climax is clear. Govt is no more insterested to welcome IT guys..


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Morever SA closed door for ICT occuaption.. just see below recently updated.
> 
> *https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data
> *
> ...


Dear jayptl

SA changed IT on 1st July, only Aus graduates are eligible. ACT & NSW have put notices on there websites. But nothing on Victoria's website. Any clue? Would It be better to now opt for partner as main applicant(HR Advisor)?

Regards
Dev


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

*NSW Closed*

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Can anybody confirm , will processing 2613 applications in 189 visa with 60 Points is as usual and there is no restrictions?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Can anybody confirm , will processing 2613 applications in 189 visa with 60 Points is as usual and there is no restrictions?


No one here in this forum can confirm except DIAC..........what all you see in this forum are anticipations....guesses.....own thoughts.......

Hope for the bset.

Good luck


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Can anybody confirm , will processing 2613 applications in 189 visa with 60 Points is as usual and there is no restrictions?


yes but they may reduce amount of visas per round for IT


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Can anybody confirm , will processing 2613 applications in 189 visa with 60 Points is as usual and there is no restrictions?


We are hoping that there won't be any restrictions for 2613 applicants for 189 but it looks as if the DIAC shall not be picking 60 points applicants in the short-run and they will have to wait a bit more.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Only subclass 190 is affected by this new policy, State Migration was an easier and faster way to get in AUS. 189 is not affected by this sudden change.

I will second roposh, the time for EOI may increase.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:


Hi,

I think it is only for mentioned occupations not for entire IT professionals

Regards
Samper


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

samper said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it is only for mentioned occupations not for entire IT professionals
> 
> ...


They have highlighted 4 digit code for e.g. 2613, had it been 6, it would have been specific, so the assumptions are anything that is 261313, or 261314 would be affected, *BUT THIS IS ONLY FOR CANDIDATES WHO HAVE STATE NOMINATION*, it does not stop you from applying on 189.

Apparently people whining about this change are mainly who secured less points or/and were looking to migrate fast, which apparently was creating an abundance of skilled people in only a specific category, thus giving tough time with jobs to people with local universities degrees and natives. (this should not be taken offensive, as the fact is that this way has been the form of abuse).

Cheers!


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Is this exclusion only for NSW and ACT??
> 
> There is no such update on DIAC website as well??





Its for every state,for occupations they mentioned on that list being stopped. Lokk State Sponsorships website, each has it, DIAC never post on time nothing, will be there in week time as well same as invitation list from 5 aug. 

Yes, IT must forget from now on for 190( occupation mentioned), for any state. I believe such a fast move , can rise another one even faster, who knows what hapen after next invitations maybe other or not whole IT occupations will be stopped,,,,

Nobody can guarantee this, DIAC wount tell you nth,, as skill select is design as demand base...so when demand filled, tick, out from list,,,,

Just advice if you see this push yourself asap to apply for anything, as if IT removed there is no way you can use your skill assesment for sth .


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Mate i have been in Aus for 5 year, but still I dont get pr yet.. i saw many people spending around more than 8 yar,, but still luring and fake waiting for PR, due to sudden policy changes.
> 
> They are just keen to give residency to refugee and who come by boat..


Hey!

Just a question: you are in Aus and you havent been granted citizenship yet? Were you on PR visa? Please share some details and experiences


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

roposh said:


> We are hoping that there won't be any restrictions for 2613 applicants for 189 but it looks as if the DIAC shall not be picking 60 points applicants in the short-run and they will have to wait a bit more.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


And you know this how?

Too many 'analysts' on the forum these days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Lol Lol you are right  

Lots of analysts making predictions about internal stuff they know nothing about really. They may as well be looking in to a crystal ball!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> Lol Lol you are right
> 
> Lots of analysts making predictions about internal stuff they know nothing about really. They may as well be looking in to a crystal ball!


Really amuses me.....,,,.seeing their math skills & astrological expertise.....


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

If diac starts looking beyond qualifications and work experience and give away points for analytical skills. Most of us would get PR with 80 points


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> Too many 'analysts' on the forum these days.


Dear Majmal,

The views expressed here by any forum member, be it a sugesstion or a feedback, is entirely personal and in no way represent the official stance of DIAC or any other authority. So whatever query is being answered by any forum member, is to the best of his/her understanding. You can agree with that and you may disagree but posting comments like this will certainly not help.

If you need an 'EXPERT' advice, *go spend some money* and hire a consultant or MARA agent.

Be a sport! There are many of us who get benefited by sharing our thoughts, views and analysis.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

snarayan said:


> If diac starts looking beyond qualifications and work experience and give away points for analytical skills. Most of us would get PR with 80 points


Lolz! But what I pity is that even if DIAC does that, there would still be *"some" *who won't qualify :music::music::music:

Roposh:music:

P.S : Please imagine a smiley face while reading this comment


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Really amuses me.....,,,.seeing their math skills & astrological expertise.....


One can only smile over 'some people's' thinking. Be a sport mate!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

I would request everyone to keep the environment healthy and stay away from hurting posts.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

roposh said:


> One can only smile over 'some people's' thinking. Be a sport mate!


Ok ......mate.......when we say something...we must stick to it.....making a humurous face doesn't help others.......you just offended and saying some don't even qualify.......so you need to rethink.....no offense......


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

_shel said:


> Lol Lol you are right
> 
> Lots of analysts making predictions about internal stuff they know nothing about really. They may as well be looking in to a crystal ball!


hey man these post are not official things but this is for sharing what we know. it may help someone to make their decisions and clear doubts even though those post not coming from officials.

if you don't like then you can leave forum.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Ok ......mate.......when we say something...we must stick to it.....making a humurous face doesn't help others.......you just offended and saying some don't even qualify.......so you need to rethink.....no offense......


In the last two posts, I have simply responded to offensive comments and that too in a humorus manner. 

Do yourself a little favor and read my previous posts.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

To ccham

give respect to senior buddy....


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

roposh said:


> In the last two posts, I have simply responded to offensive comments and that too in a humorus manner.
> 
> Do yourself a little favor and read my previous posts.
> 
> ...


I did .......even in my previous post.....I just expressed my opinion........I don't understand why you are offended mate..........Its my opinion as you do have yours.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> I did .......even in my previous post.....I just expressed my opinion........I don't understand why you are offended mate..........Its my opinion as you do have yours.


Dear JP,
You made a sarcastic comment which is never a healthy sign. We all are here to share our thoughts. Discouraging each other will benefit no one. 
Anyways, lets leave it and move forwrad.
Wish you all the best with your application.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

jayptl said:


> To ccham
> 
> give respect to senior buddy....


okok i'm really sorry if you feel that bad. i'm not insult him i didn't saw that he is much senior one. if they said it just for kidding or a joke please ignore my earlier comment. thank you for showing it to me.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear JP,
> You made a sarcastic comment which is never a healthy sign. We all are here to share our thoughts. Discouraging each other will benefit no one.
> Anyways, lets leave it and move forwrad.
> Wish you all the best with your application.
> ...


Mutual feelings buddy....
Thanks for understanding

Good luck buddy

Cheers


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I would request everyone to keep the environment healthy and stay away from hurting posts.


Hey Mroks !! Not happy to see you here brother !! What happened with your ACT SS ?????


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

roposh said:


> Dear Majmal,
> 
> The views expressed here by any forum member, be it a sugesstion or a feedback, is entirely personal and in no way represent the official stance of DIAC or any other authority. So whatever query is being answered by any forum member, is to the best of his/her understanding. You can agree with that and you may disagree but posting comments like this will certainly not help.
> 
> ...


I know we are all posting our opinions here, that are no substitute to professional advice, even though in this case I doubt even the professionals know more than us.

But, some are stating their opinion , based on presumption and presenting it like facts.

You for example , have repeated this same thing 3 times in this very thread.


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Chill guys... we are brothers in the same situation here, let's :hug: each other

Spend your time ray2: and work harder for the visa and solutions :ranger:

:grouphug:


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

ccham said:


> hey man these post are not official things but this is for sharing what we know. it may help someone to make their decisions and clear doubts even though those post not coming from officials.
> 
> if you don't like then you can leave forum.


FYI...You just asked a moderator to leave the forum


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Mroks !! Not happy to see you here brother !! What happened with your ACT SS ?????


My ACT SS is now in the hands of DIAC. Lets see what it does with it.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

ccham said:


> hey man these post are not official things but this is for sharing what we know. it may help someone to make their decisions and clear doubts even though those post not coming from officials.
> 
> if you don't like then you can leave forum.


Shel is a moderator:bounce::bounce:


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> FYI...You just asked a moderator to leave the forum


i made excuse for my mistake as soon as realize that she is moderator . i'm really sorry for that post


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Shel is a moderator:bounce::bounce:


i apologized for my mistake


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok you are pardoned.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Ok you are pardoned.


 thanks


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> I know we are all posting our opinions here, that are no substitute to professional advice, even though in this case I doubt even the professionals know more than us.
> 
> But, some are stating their opinion , based on presumption and presenting it like facts.
> 
> You for example , have repeated this same thing 3 times in this very thread.


Majmal,
I dont get your point. It is quite common on a thread like this when many people inquire about a similar thing and there is no harm in replying to individual queries. 

You are just trying to defend your mistake which is useless. You never should have tried to mock any sincere feedback/ observation of any member in the first place.

Grow up! People around here have bigger hearts. Don't patronize people.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## raahulkhosla (Aug 6, 2013)

*Please help !!*

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum, need your help as i am badly stuck with my application.
I am engineering graduate in Electronics and comm. with total 4.5 yrs of exp. having 1.5 yrs exp. at onsite and 3 yrs at offshore (India).
I have got positive ACS asessment in July without any deduction in total experience and i have got IELTS 6.5 overall, so in all i was having 55 points and applied for NSW sponsorship a month ago.
My intention was to get 60 points by claiming 5 points thru NSW SS.
But everything has changed in past few days, as per my agent i am not eligible to showcase my exp. (both onsite and offshore) as per new DIAC guidelines.
Although, i am not sure why they will not consider my exp. points if ACS has given positive assessment.
Due to which i am left out with 45 points and cant move ahead in any scenario until i get 8 in IELTS. 

Please help me out or suggest me any way so that i can still move ahead.

Any sort fo help will be really appreciated.


----------



## raahulkhosla (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum, need your help as i am badly stuck with my application.
I am engineering graduate in Electronics and comm. with total 4.5 yrs of exp. having 1.5 yrs exp. at onsite and 3 yrs at offshore (India).
I have got positive ACS asessment in July without any deduction in total experience and i have got IELTS 6.5 overall, so in all i was having 55 points and applied for NSW sponsorship a month ago.
My intention was to get 60 points by claiming 5 points thru NSW SS.
But everything has changed in past few days, as per my agent i am not eligible to showcase my exp. (both onsite and offshore) as per new DIAC guidelines.
Although, i am not sure why they will not consider my exp. points if ACS has given positive assessment.
Due to which i am left out with 45 points and cant move ahead in any scenario until i get 8 in IELTS. 

Please help me out or suggest me any way so that i can still move ahead.

Any sort fo help will be really appreciated.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@raahulkhosla 
Who is this agent?

For Australia, there is only two types of experience, in Aus and outside Aus. If your onsite was not in Aus then you have a total of 4.5 overseas exp.

Also overall IELTS does not matter much. Not sure why people tell this on. The lowest score of all four components is counted.


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> I know we are all posting our opinions here, that are no substitute to professional advice, even though in this case I doubt even the professionals know more than us.
> 
> But, some are stating their opinion , based on presumption and presenting it like facts.
> 
> You for example , have repeated this same thing 3 times in this very thread.


mjamal14,

Please be logical in your comments, its a general discussion here and the analysis by Roposh is based on the facts we have known so far by virtue of this forum, especially this thread. If you read all the info available on this subject (till date) with a cool mind, you wont disagree Roposh!

Now get back to the topic, has anyone (VIC SS applicant) received such email or notification from the State ?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

raahulkhosla said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, need your help as i am badly stuck with my application.
> I am engineering graduate in Electronics and comm. with total 4.5 yrs of exp. having 1.5 yrs exp. at onsite and 3 yrs at offshore (India).
> ...


R u sure abt it, mine was assessed by ACS on April,2013 and my agent said that im fine and can claim for the exps written in doc. Please let me knw if u get any information abt this


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if acs has given positive u can cliam


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> R u sure abt it, mine was assessed by ACS on April,2013 and my agent said that im fine and can claim for the exps written in doc. Please let me knw if u get any information abt this


Yes you can. Secondly ACS now start accessing only first 2 year of exp. because its the minimum requirement to qualify. 

Now what you have to do is claim rest of the exp. by submitting supporting documents at the time of EOI /SS/VISA

Guys please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

raahulkhosla said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum, need your help as i am badly stuck with my application.
> I am engineering graduate in Electronics and comm. with total 4.5 yrs of exp. having 1.5 yrs exp. at onsite and 3 yrs at offshore (India).
> ...


How come ACS did not deduct any experience for you ? Your education major is in a different field. That means ACS will simply deduct 4 years of your experience. Do you remember the actual content of the ACS letter ? From which year onwards you were deemed to have met the immigration criteria ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

he got it last year not now


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> if acs has given positive u can cliam


So can i claim for 5 years ,for my ACS ( result before new rule), April 2013?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes if your assesment was done before the new rule came into existence. i would say keep 10 more points spare as a safety


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Now how can I request for my spouse 5 points, she is working for 3 years as admin but her main job is accounting there, I hope she can get 6 in ielts, is there any chance to get points from her


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes if your assesment was done before the new rule came into existence. i would say keep 10 more points spare as a safety


I have given for revaluation for reading. Last Score is l8, r6.5, w7, s7. Hope I get .5 more for reading, also I'm attempting again on sept


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> How come ACS did not deduct any experience for you ? Your education major is in a different field. That means ACS will simply deduct 4 years of your experience. Do you remember the actual content of the ACS letter ? From which year onwards you were deemed to have met the immigration criteria ?


You are confusing the whole thing . 

Let me say it again, *ACS is NOT deducting your Exp.* What they now start doing is accessing only minimum years of applicant exp.which make them qualify for Visa by doing so they are reducing their work load.

Rest of the EXP you can claim at the time of EOI and afterword by submitting supporting documents ( Joining letters,ITR etc)


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Applications for the Skilled Nominated (190) Visa in Certain Occupations - Live in Victoria

Victoria also has the news now..


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Applications for the Skilled Nominated (190) Visa in Certain Occupations - Live in Victoria
> 
> Victoria also has the news now..


*This clears everything*

Applications for the Skilled Nominated (190) Visa in Certain Occupations
8 August 2013

On 5 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. 

This means that it will not be possible for the Victorian Government to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611
Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331
Electronics Engineers - 2334
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633
Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

DIAC advise that the total of the occupational ceiling will remain the same but the pro-rata approach will mean that invitations will be staggered and issued to selected individuals over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds.

We appreciate that this announcement will concern many applicants who have already applied for state nomination to date. Further clarification from DIAC on how this announcement will affect nomination applications that are currently being assessed has been requested.

We will not be able to provide any further guidance to you until DIAC provides further information.

This website will be updated with more information as soon as possible. Please continue to check this website. We will be unable to provide any further information by phone or email. 

We encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information on this matter.


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

has anyone got any further info on this so far ?


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Talha_ said:


> DIAC advise that the total of the occupational ceiling will remain the same but the *pro-rata approach will mean that invitations will be staggered and issued to selected individuals* over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds.


Any idea what does this selected individuals means here ?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Expats !!

Well ... Can somebody throw a light on my case please ??

I am a Software Tester (261314) with approx 3 years and 10 months of experience as on date. Got my ACS done in October 2012 and Applied for my 190 Visa (ACT Nomination) on 5th May 2013, CO on 6th June 2013, Medicals on 11th June 2013, Requested Docs uploaded on 22nd June 2013.

Since my occupation (Software and Applications Programmers - 2613) is also under the same category, which have been on hold for Sponsorship's, is it going to affect my application too ?

Because someone told me that DIAC is putting every application on hold, irrespective of the stage of application which belongs to the Flagged Categories.

Is that the reason why I've not been granted a Visa till date ? 

P.S - My consultant hasnt share any info with me in regards to my CO, my Health Status or even the Password issued by DIAC for checking my status online. So I cannot even contact my Case Officer now.

Really Worried Expat
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Expats !!
> 
> Well ... Can somebody throw a light on my case please ??
> 
> ...


You are not related to current suspension on 190 SS. Moreover you have been allotted seat of previous year quota.

There may be some other reason for your delay. Your consultant is the only person who can provide the details on delay in your grant as he/she can communicate with the assigned CO.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Talha_ said:


> Any idea what does this selected individuals means here ?


"Pro-rata" basically means in sections. So that means that states and territories will still be accepting applications, (most likely the ones that have already been submitted and are currently in the queue) but very few - until I imagine the occupations are completely removed by the DIAC.

Victoria has always been selective, but now I guess they'll have to be even more selective. The other territories will probably wind up following an approach similar to that of Victoria's (where committee's choose by analyzing CV's with a fine-tooth comb) - that is, if they don't pick based on first come first serve basis.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Expats !!
> 
> Well ... Can somebody throw a light on my case please ??
> 
> ...


Who is your consultant?


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Who is your consultant?


I have a Consultant from Chandigarh ! He's not MARA registered but has a DIAC agent ID


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> I have a Consultant from Chandigarh ! He's not MARA registered but has a DIAC agent ID


Name please, as consultant from Chandigarh are not very helpful and always try to hide info from client. :/


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Name please, as consultant from Chandigarh are not very helpful and always try to hide info from client. :/


Well .. I actually dont understand how naming my consultant will Help anyone ? I am sorry but i dont feel comfortable in naming anyone ! Especially on Forums where you dont know whom are you interacting with !

No Offense !

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## vamsykoundinya (Jun 8, 2013)

On 5 August 2013 the DIAC announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants for a points tested visa from the following occupations:


Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional (and)
Software and Applications Programmers.

261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer
261314 Software Tester
261399 Software and Applications Programmers


How this affects the state nomination Programs

From 5 August 2013 the states in Australia are not able to confirm nomination of Skilled-Nominated (Subclass 190 and 489- State) visa for the above six occupational groups on Skill Select.

“All the above occupations(apart from Software Tester) can apply only in Subclass 189 or 489 relative”.

Currently, there has been an update about this from ACT and NSW only -


ACT link : Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future

NSW link: State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Does it mean that there doors are closed for S/W Tester in Australia.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> I have a Consultant from Chandigarh ! He's not MARA registered but has a DIAC agent ID


 You realise this means nothing in terms of the agents knowledge or ability and gives no legal basis for making a claim against them if they mess up?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Agents Outside Australia - Migration Agents

"Migration agents who operate outside Australia do not have to be registered. The department may give some overseas agents an identification (ID) number. This number does not mean they are registered."

You are on your own now. Actually no, I am on my own and you are dependent on someone else. This ID number is effectively just another number. I got an EOI number, I got an ACS application number but my ACS result may not be fruitful. This is another such number.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

This applies for the applicant who will applied after 5th August 2013 or all pending applications ???


----------



## jazzmine999 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, is this applicable for NSW state sponsorship?


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Folks

I have lodged my 190 NSW visa application on 31st May 2013 and have done my medical on 3rd of August. Still waiting for the out come. I am worried if this new rule apply on my applicatoin also ? Any Idea?

regards
Sajid.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sajid021 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have lodged my 190 NSW visa application on 31st May 2013 and have done my medical on 3rd of August. Still waiting for the out come. I am worried if this new rule apply on my applicatoin also ? Any Idea?
> 
> ...


You will not affected by the new rules of DIAC. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> You will not affected by the new rules of DIAC. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks Mithu for your reply.

I am just wondering with the below statement in RED

We are seeking further clarification from DIAC on how this announcement will affect nomination applications that are currently being assessed.

Since my medical is done but not yet finalized, i am thinking that i fall in the same category.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sajid021 said:


> Thanks Mithu for your reply.
> 
> I am just wondering with the below statement in RED
> 
> ...


Nobody knows what will happen to people like you, it's totally in hands of DIAC, whatever they decide will be final, i'll say better start looking for alternate options, before its too late.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

While going through invitation round report of July 15 on DIAC site("http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-7-15/), I read a statement which is confusing , it says
"The above figures do not include invitations issued for State and Territory Government nominated visa subclasses. State and Territory Governments nominate throughout the month for specific points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."


In this statement "Above figures" refer to table about number of invitations issued, does it mean that DIAC report do not include 190 invitations?


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

So does this mean 60 point holders will not get invitation for the following year?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

*2613 applications on Pro-Rata basis for 2013/14 in state sponsorship*

Hi Experts, 

As per the new rule of DIAC. 2613 occupation is not eligible for state sponsorship.

On the 5 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.

Any comment on what pro-rata basis means and does it means that now there are very less chances of getting EOI invite.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Does this mean we still can apply for 190 visa if we have more points? My code is 261314. I have 65points without SS.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

I too need to undertstand this.. Someone update plz..


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Does this mean we still can apply for 190 visa if we have more points? My code is 261314. I have 65points without SS.


you can apply. however 189 will be given preference (if you have good points) as State nominations are frozen at the moment. DAIC has stated that they want highly skilled applicants.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> you can apply. however 189 will be given preference (if you have good points) as State nominations are frozen at the moment. DAIC has stated that they want highly skilled applicants.


Thanks for the reply terminator1. 
My code is in CSOL. Which is possible only through 190 visa. Still can I apply for 189?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks for the reply terminator1.
> My code is in CSOL. Which is possible only through 190 visa. Still can I apply for 189?


no. you need to apply 190 and wait for your call.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> no. you need to apply 190 and wait for your call.


Thanks again. So I have to wait till SS is open for my code.. right??


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks again. So I have to wait till SS is open for my code.. right??


Without SS you have 65 points. It is very likely that you will get an invitation soon. Since they will most probably issue SS to ppl with higher points as you. Moreover with SS you are bound to attain 70 points. 

cheers
Dev


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

yes apply and wait.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Without SS you have 65 points. It is very likely that you will get an invitation soon. Since they will most probably issue SS to ppl with higher points as you. Moreover with SS you are bound to attain 70 points.
> 
> cheers
> Dev


Hi Dev,

Yes without SS i have 65points. But now that SS are closed for my code i dont know whether to proceed with the process or wait till it opens and then apply. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> yes apply and wait.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks a lot.


As far as I understand SS is not closed. They will still be granting SS on a pro rata basis to ppl with higher points. Which means tht SS will be issued but only to a selected few.

Eg. With have 7 more months to go and say if you skill has still 210 more openings. Then SS will be issued to 30 ppl every month. This is to be done inorder that not everyone could get the visa but those who have higher points....


Dev


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> As far as I understand SS is not closed. They will still be granting SS on a pro rata basis to ppl with higher points. Which means tht SS will be issued but only to a selected few.
> 
> Eg. With have 7 more months to go and say if you skill has still 210 more openings. Then SS will be issued to 30 ppl every month. This is to be done inorder that not everyone could get the visa but those who have higher points....
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton Dev. I was looking for such crisp solution and you have given. Thanks a lot..


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

wait and watch ..... wait and watch !!!

I have 65 points without SS, my VIC SS application is already underway and 4 weeks have already elapsed. I hope it goes well, any pointers ?


----------



## aaaref (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm only shooting in the dark here...
But there are some facts regarding subclass 189:

1-They are not planning to close these occupations altogether. For god's sake it they were to do that, they wouldn't set an occupation ceiling of 4800 for programmers and 1380 for Analysts.
True, there were 5200 programmers and 1800 analysts last year, basically this means the window is getting narrower and narrower, not gonna shut down. Canada, still gets 300 programmers and software engineers, on a yearly basis.
plus, this isn't just about people in IT, chemical engineers and Electrical engineers are also subject to this policy. Do they suddenly understood that they don't need this occupations? Don't think so. They just set the quota 2 months ago... What has changed? These occupations happens to be the most important occupations.

2-Look what has happened last year. ICT business analyst quota reached its ceiling within 5 months, so as programmers did in 10 month. Take the case of Business Analysts.
during the 7 month that they were not taking applications, they were people with higher points than those who were invited withing the first 5 month period. a person with score of 60 was invited in November, whereas a person with score of 75 had to wait, just because he got there in December. If you stagger the quota over the year, this will ensure that more qualified people will got invited. That's reason number one.

Reason number two: over the rounds of invite in july 2013, 880 ICT business analysts were invited. Who is gonna process their files?! The current configuration of the queuing system will only make DIAC to face sudden influx of files early in the year(of not-that-much qualified applicants) that will cause erratic processing times, and the lengthier the process, the more complicated the cases become. eventually, it becomes a Vietnam war for DIAC. They can never shape the demand.

To make an example, 
You want 24 candidates over a year, and from experience you know there are going to be 12 candidates each months: only one with score of 70, 2 with score of 65 and 9 with score of 60. What would you do?
Would you invite all the people in the first two month and pile-up all the people in one line for another year? No you wouldn't. You are not in that-much-rush. You are gonna say, ok, I have a year to pick 24 people. I am gonna pick (24/12=2) two, every month. Pro-rata. That way you'll get more qualified people over time.

What's that to do with sub-class 190? When you face a high demand occupation, it's better to manage it centrally. If they were to leave 190 visas open, people would eventually bypass the 189 subclass barriers that they were set to employ highly skilled applicants. 

I don't know where does this leave 190 visa for this occupations. Maybe they shut the whole thing down. I hope not. But no logical way seems to be possible the mix this two systems.

On a personal note : I am only like every single of you. I am in the line, hoping to get invited. If I said high quality applicants, I didn't mean any offence to anyone in here. we are all the same here. I was just exaggerating to express my meaning.
My personal recommendation is, gather more and more points. Age, work experience and academic qualifications doesn't change easily, yet IELTS and community language points seems to be a way out of this mess. 
I have 60 points at this moment and have been in the line for two months now. Just got my IELTS results, Listening 8, Reading 8.5, writing 8.5, and speaking 7.5. I am filing a remark inquiry. on speaking first thing tomorrow. If it goes well, I will have 70 points.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

aaaref said:


> I'm only shooting in the dark here...
> But there are some facts regarding subclass 189:
> 
> 1-They are not planning to close these occupations altogether. For god's sake it they were to do that, they wouldn't set an occupation ceiling of 4800 for programmers and 1380 for Analysts.
> ...


Good one...


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

terminator1 said:


> you can apply. however 189 will be given preference (if you have good points) as State nominations are frozen at the moment. DAIC has stated that they want highly skilled applicants.


hi

I have one question that is why you have submit your medical, does ur CO ask for this ?

Regards
Samper


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

samper said:


> hi
> 
> I have one question that is why you have submit your medical, does ur CO ask for this ?
> 
> ...


as per my understanding medicals are mandatory. co will definitely ask for it.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

terminator1 said:


> as per my understanding medicals are mandatory. co will definitely ask for it.



Hi Guys !
If some one has already received invite....will he also impacted with DIAC new rules of suspension for IT professionals ?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Guys !
> If some one has already received invite....will he also impacted with DIAC new rules of suspension for IT professionals ?


No, since you have recieved the invite already, you can go ahead and file your application.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Guys !
> If some one has already received invite....will he also impacted with DIAC new rules of suspension for IT professionals ?


no.


----------



## Mr.Wave (Nov 20, 2012)

my agent told me that, this is temporary restriction due to heavy load of applications, they may open again some time later.

hope for the best.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

open for what? 

In case they fill up Occupation Cealing by 189 people,,whats the point of being open for SS if nb can apply?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Mr.Wave said:


> my agent told me that, this is temporary restriction due to heavy load of applications, they may open again some time later.
> 
> hope for the best.


The reason for stopping the invites is that DAIC wants the slots to be available through out the year. DAIC does not want to be in a situation in which slots are exhausted by inviting 60 points in the earlier invitation rounds, whereas the institution could have invited people with higher skill sets through out the year. thats what DAIC means by pro-rata.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

But this way nb will be invited of 60 points only the best of best.....unfair for 60 point owners who never gonna be selected


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> But this way nb will be invited of 60 points only the best of best.....unfair for 60 point owners who never gonna be selected


It all depends...
At least 60pt holders of 2613 still have chances, cause there will be around 165 invitations issued for each round. There might not always have 165 65+ers for each round.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> It all depends...
> At least 60pt holders of 2613 still have chances, cause there will be around 165 invitations issued for each round. There might not always have 165 65+ers for each round.



This can be true for this round maybe,, but people who are in this and see whats happening i am sure trying at this moment to get additional 10,20 points from EISLT or sth else. So 60 points people can be invited i agree but with none-sleep nights, as everything is maybe for them.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> It all depends...
> At least 60pt holders of 2613 still have chances, cause there will be around 165 invitations issued for each round. There might not always have 165 65+ers for each round.




How did you come up with that 165 number of invitations?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> It all depends...
> At least 60pt holders of 2613 still have chances, cause there will be around 165 invitations issued for each round. There might not always have 165 65+ers for each round.


Harish, on 5th august round 361 people from 2613 with cut off 60 points and visa date of effect 28th may is invited and 37 people from 2611 with 65 points as cut off.

where did u get that count of 165 ??


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

usually it works as pro rata if he came with 165 x20 ( 2 inv per month) 3210....is this amount to be invited still? Otherwise nt sure how you come up with this number?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> usually it works as pro rata if he came with 165 x20 ( 2 inv per month) 3210....is this amount to be invited still? Otherwise nt sure how you come up with this number?


I guess we might have clear picture on 19th august round, what actually DIAC means by Pro-rata


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> How did you come up with that 165 number of invitations?


If you check this article as quoted from australiaforum.com:
Only ‘The Best and the Brightest’?? | OZdeep

You will find one table showed:


> In the current program year, the percentage of places used up for these six occupational groups prior to the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:


Occupation
ANZSCO Code
Total Ceiling
*Invit. & Nomin.*
Remaining places
Places used
Places remaining

Software and Applications Programmers
2613
4800
*1168*
3632
24.33%
75.67% 

So for 2613, there are 1168 places used before the 5th-august.
The Total ceiling 4800 - 1168 = 3632 , then there are 22 rounds left before 5th-august.

So if go by pro rata allocation for each round, then it will be 3632 / 22 = *165.09*


Ok, you have got 165 in above method, but you need to verify it whether it is correct or not? 

From 5th-august report, we could see the occupation ceiling for 2613 is following:
4800	*1333*

IF you use 1333 - 1168, you will get exactly the same number 165.

Then we could see that DIAC is allocating 165 places for 2613 as pro rata allocation for each round.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Total 4800 places for 2613
1333 already issued invitations
So remaining is 4800-1333 = 3467

3 round of invitations have been conducted ( 2 in July and 1 in Aug), so 21 rounds are remaining (12 months and 2 invitation per month).

So 3467/21=165 invitations per round from here onwards

The calculation by 'Harish2013' seems right.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> If you check this article as quoted from australiaforum.com:
> Only ‘The Best and the Brightest’?? | OZdeep
> 
> You will find one table showed:
> ...


what do they mean by best and the brightest  People who are having 60 points without SS means nothing to them. they dont consider them as brightest. Seriously its really disgusting.I am waiting for this for past 2 and half years.Spent lots of money on IELTS and got valuable 7 in each after 5th attempt. and when I finally submitted my EOI, DIAC is doing this.It is really injustice to 60 ers 

I waited this long ,will wait further and see what happens


----------



## Talha_ (Jun 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Total 4800 places for 2613
> 1333 already issued invitations
> So remaining is 4800-1333 = 3467
> 
> ...


Mroks,
So does that means the occupations which are in CSOL or State Nominated (just like ours. 261314) will also take the same route as that of 189 ... Skill Select invitations ???

I am not clear on this, in short, what will be the fate of our applications (261314 with 65 points prior to state nomination) ???


----------



## makai (Aug 12, 2013)

*No more IT invitations*

It certainly looks like the IT professions will be removed from the Skilled Occupation List in 2015. All of them figure on the *Flagged Occupations List* by the *Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA)*. You may want to *Google for* *AWPA flagged occupations*, it should be the first hit. (sorry, I can't post links yet since I'm a new member)

*In summary the situation for IT professionals presents itself like this:*

There is no hope of getting invited for a 190 visa, since state sponsorship has been removed for these occupations
There is next to no chance of getting invited under the 189 program on 60 points
It is very likely that the EOI queue will be rapidly filled with applicants having 65 points or more, but even these will have to wait longer to get invited

The Australian migration program starts to look like one big fraud scheme to me. So much money spent on IELTS (which also belongs to the Aussie government), migration advice, ACS assessment and so on - *all in vain.*


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

makai said:


> It certainly looks like the IT professions will be removed from the Skilled Occupation List in 2015. All of them figure on the *Flagged Occupations List* by the *Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA)*. You may want to *Google for* *AWPA flagged occupations*, it should be the first hit. (sorry, I can't post links yet since I'm a new member)
> 
> *In summary the situation for IT professionals presents itself like this:*
> 
> ...


these occupations are flagged as they need to reviewed every year, but it doesn't mean that these occupations will be removed in 2015. they may or they may not be. 
The Australian government is trying to build up local resources for ICT. they are encouraging people to go for ICT related studies so that these demands are met internally, but no body is sure as how ICT demands will be met in the future. Hence, they flag it every year so that they can review the demands thoroughly. 

I would encourage you to look on the positive side and apply. you should try to get 8 in IELTS to be on the safer side. All the best.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

makai said:


> It certainly looks like the IT professions will be removed from the Skilled Occupation List in 2015. All of them figure on the *Flagged Occupations List* by the *Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA)*. You may want to *Google for* *AWPA flagged occupations*, it should be the first hit. (sorry, I can't post links yet since I'm a new member)
> 
> *In summary the situation for IT professionals presents itself like this:*
> 
> ...


Demand supply ratio will decide whether ICT will remain or not in 2015.
ICT is not removed from 190 route. DIAC has changed the process of invitation for 190. DIAC even have started limiting the 189 invitations for ICT. This change has been done to avoid ceiling reaching fast for ICT occupations.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

But does this means that Pro rata will be (165) regularly? Maybe can be 1 month invited 300 and this way it will go down and down,, 

What if in March e.g. Australia get huge demand for IT, so will pick nt just 165 but maybe left over once to fill in demand, as this is skill select demand fill. So next people can wait till next year,, so how safe it is? Yes i think too in 2014 will not be IT in demand, maybe news come very fast in this year as this inexpected one cut!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> But does this means that Pro rata will be (165) regularly? Maybe can be 1 month invited 300 and this way it will go down and down,,
> 
> What if in March e.g. Australia get huge demand for IT, so will pick nt just 165 but maybe left over once to fill in demand, as this is skill select demand fill. So next people can wait till next year,, so how safe it is? Yes i think too in 2014 will not be IT in demand, maybe news come very fast in this year as this inexpected one cut!


New Skilled migrants aren't the only way to fill demand.. They have other programs to. So I guess 165 will remain constant.. And more ovr, just because there's a huge demand in March, inviting more ppl in March wont help.. As you know the processing time is around 3 months.. 

But I also think after October, there will not be any 70 points migrants and very very less no of 65 points.. 

So from October 2 nd round onwards, only 60 points migrants wil be left along with occasional 65s n 70s... 

So by end of this year's cycle, every migrant who has lodged EOI with atleast 60 points would definitely get invite.. I believe the quota may also remain un-filled.. We might know this during March when 165 pro rata quota not getting filled.. 

So this year only downside I see the time delay because of pro rata allocation... 

Cheers...


----------



## melloncollie (May 24, 2012)

makai said:


> The Australian migration program starts to look like one big fraud scheme to me. So much money spent on IELTS (which also belongs to the Aussie government), migration advice, ACS assessment and so on - *all in vain.*


I don't believe that IELTS belongs to the Australian government. It's owned by the British Council, Cambridge ELA and IDP. The Australian connection is through IDP - a private educational organization (a number of IDP board members are from SEEK). Similarly, ACS is a private organization as well.

Having said that, immigration fees are an open and acknowledged revenue source for the Australian government. From the perspective of Australia as a country that accepts immigrants, it makes perfect economic sense. And like any other financial transaction - _Caveat Emptor_.


----------



## siomian (Aug 13, 2013)

this is a bad news to me...


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

getting the Visa is the easy part of the entire immigration process by the way. One you do get the pr you have to come here and find a job. that's the tough bit.


----------



## siomian (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm already in Australia... on a 457 visa....


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> But does this means that Pro rata will be (165) regularly? Maybe can be 1 month invited 300 and this way it will go down and down,,
> 
> What if in March e.g. Australia get huge demand for IT, so will pick nt just 165 but maybe left over once to fill in demand, as this is skill select demand fill. So next people can wait till next year,, so how safe it is? Yes i think too in 2014 will not be IT in demand, maybe news come very fast in this year as this inexpected one cut!



Hi,
may i know to which visa u had been applied? is it 489 relative sponsorship?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Talha_ said:


> Mroks,
> So does that means the occupations which are in CSOL or State Nominated (just like ours. 261314) will also take the same route as that of 189 ... Skill Select invitations ???
> 
> I am not clear on this, in short, what will be the fate of our applications (261314 with 65 points prior to state nomination) ???


There is no clarity about the occupations only on CSOL. Things should be clear with in few days.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

makai said:


> It certainly looks like the IT professions will be removed from the Skilled Occupation List in 2015. All of them figure on the *Flagged Occupations List* by the *Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA)*. You may want to *Google for* *AWPA flagged occupations*, it should be the first hit. (sorry, I can't post links yet since I'm a new member)
> 
> *In summary the situation for IT professionals presents itself like this:*
> 
> ...


Makai - It is simple, every country needs the brightest and the best to come and live in their land. ICT professionals are in abundunce and this is the only way by which they can select the brightest out of the lot. This is similar to a company appraisal system where only 1 gets promoted whereas 10 of them believe they deserve a promotion. 

Furthermore, all developed countries make huge sums of money from Immigration. For Ex: UK charges close to £10,000 pounds (9 Lakh rupees) for a couple to get a permanent residency. (Includes your initial entry, 2 extensions and finally PR) and the process takes close to 5 years. So you can no way call it a fraud scheme.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

terminator1 said:


> as per my understanding medicals are mandatory. co will definitely ask for it.


Hi 

@ Terminator 

yes i know very well that medical is necessary but my question was why any body submit his her medical without CO demand

Regards
Samper


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

samper said:


> Hi
> 
> @ Terminator
> 
> ...


 Exactly what I always say. Despite DIAC claiming the visas will be granted quicker that has not been the case for many people. As medicals are only valid for a year and your initial entry date is linked to them it doesnt make sense to do then until you have to.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
Can someone please share the DIAC telephone number for general inquiries.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> A Little update and Advice needed !
> 
> ...


 Simply you can do nothing because if the agent wont give you your details you can not phone your CO even if you knew who they were because they are not legally allowed to communicate with you because you engaged an agent. I'm surprised the customer care team gave you the information they did because they really should not have given you signed documents for them to speak only to your agent. 

or you can ask your agent for your file and send this form to DIAC releasing the agent and authorising them only to communicate with you. If you do this you will be able to contact technical support and change your password so the agent does not have access to your application and you will be the person DIAC contacts for information. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956a.pdf

You really shouldnt have used an unregistered agent. No it is not a legal requirement to if they are not in Australia but without registration you have no legal grounds to peruse compensation or charges against them for breaking the law.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been calling DIAC at 00611300364613 but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.

regards 
Roposh


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

National Telephone Numbers

General Skilled Migration enquiries

Telephone: 1300 364 613

Phone this number to obtain information on General Skilled Migration and how to lodge a General Skilled Migration visa application.

Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:

your application is outside standard processing times
or
you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.

If you have lodged a General Skilled Migration visa, and have been allocated a case officer, you should, where possible, correspond directly by email with your case officer.

Hours of operation
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Why you people assking if you can add 5 points for relative sponsorship- partner etc...everyone should maximize their points and than create EOI.

Anyway how come so many partner points people exist, is unreal. Partner points been all the time harder part to get, nt sure how can suddenly so many can claim...is too much evidence needs to be provide, is nt just you have a partner and than you claim. Please guys check this up with DIAC of paperwork,,,,in case you can do it GO FOR IT!!!!

You all sitting on your luck,,not sure why you not looking for any chances to get from bottom to top......as per this forum even being on the top is no chance to be winner but still better than waiting on the ground.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

samper said:


> Hi
> 
> @ Terminator
> 
> ...


in my opinion, it made sense to me. i wanted to know whether i am through or not. usually in a case in which a person is not through, the records are automatically referred to the commonwealth medical officer, clearance from which takes another 3-4 months. So, by the time co is assigned, you save around 2 months of time. (this is my understanding).


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

samper, submit everything before CO,,,,he than if he want to be smart will ask you just a basic docs like proof of age or some stupid one,, you submit that and have grant...all my friends even me did it and works.............................dont listen migration agents, as they say only when co ask,, take too long than book medical or police check etc,,, is not sense if you can do before and still waiting for CO,,,alll can be clear by than

BEST LUCK


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

i was expecting for 190 SS , in fact due to the new rules i gave-up for that ..  Btw Fortunately i found my relative in VIC so now im heading to 489.. not sure how long we ll be able to hang on 489..


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> i was expecting for 190 SS , in fact due to the new rules i gave-up for that ..  Btw Fortunately i found my relative in VIC so now im heading to 489.. not sure how long we ll be able to hang on 489..


Hi sanjeewa,

Can you please help me understand 489 visa... I mean can a far relative sponsor a person or is the blood relation proof be produced?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi sanjeewa,
> 
> Can you please help me understand 489 visa... I mean can a far relative sponsor a person or is the blood relation proof be produced?


hello buddy,

your relative should be live in designated area .. you can find the list from below list. and you relative should be parent,bro,sis,uncle,aunt, or first cousin .. if you can prove your relationship you can gain 10 points from it 

Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration

Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> your relative should be live in designated area .. you can find the list from below list. and you relative should be parent,bro,sis,uncle,aunt, or first cousin .. if you can prove your relationship you can gain 10 points from it
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton  Will go through..


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone has any idea where we can raise any query with DIAC


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> Does anyone has any idea where we can raise any query with DIAC


Hi Mroks , Harish and others , 

With more than 300 invites on the 5th August round , I think the concept of pro-rata invitation is a wee bit more tortuous than we thought . May be they will stem the flow from the next invitation round to 167 like our calculations.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Chetu said:


> Hi Mroks , Harish and others ,
> 
> With more than 300 invites on the 5th August round , I think the concept of pro-rata invitation is a wee bit more tortuous than we thought . May be they will stem the flow from the next invitation round to 167 like our calculations.


Seems that is the only way to avoid the ceiling till 2nd last round of the year. Things should be more clear with 19th Aug report.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

*Good news,* people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:



> *DIAC have now agreed to reconsider last week’s announcement and see if states and territories are able to nominate. We expect to receive clarification by end of next week*


The door of State Sponsorship might re-open for 6 occupations.


----------



## raahulkhosla (Aug 6, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> How come ACS did not deduct any experience for you ? Your education major is in a different field. That means ACS will simply deduct 4 years of your experience. Do you remember the actual content of the ACS letter ? From which year onwards you were deemed to have met the immigration criteria ?


Hi,
Thanks for ur reply.
My Acs assessment writes down the complete experience in letter but has a line which says that the following employment after march 13 is considered to equate to work at an appropraitely skilled level.The statement is bit confusing.Can you please have a look at it and guide me further.
Just tell me whether as per the assessment from ACS , I can.claim points for the experience.

Thanks a lot for your help !!


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It seems that you have zero claimable points now. 

Please post the contents of your ACS here.(You should delete the real company names).


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

terminator1 said:


> in my opinion, it made sense to me. i wanted to know whether i am through or not. usually in a case in which a person is not through, the records are automatically referred to the commonwealth medical officer, clearance from which takes another 3-4 months. So, by the time co is assigned, you save around 2 months of time. (this is my understanding).


Hi,

Ok it is very case to case, in some cases CO stop to submit medical and PCC in initial mail and also inform that they will demand when they required or at right time, it is also time saving but on the other hand it is also reduce your entry time in Australia after visa grant because medical have one year validity.

Goodluck

Regards
Samper


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Good news,* people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:
> 
> ...



O', this is very good news, o my god, this mean everything, otherwise as i said is just roleover 60 pointers from one invitation to other


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Any one know the job market of php/MySQL software developers in Sydney? I have 10 Years of experience in PHP/MYSQL


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Good news,* people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:
> 
> ...


Hi Harish,

Thats a grt news.. Thanks .. Hopes are blooming up again.. Can u plz share the link or the source of this news?? Waiting for the official news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Got my ACS result... Almost all my experience had been deducted.. leaving me with no experience to claim for points... 

Headed into a road block... Not sure how to proceed....


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Thats a grt news.. Thanks .. Hopes are blooming up again.. Can u plz share the link or the source of this news?? Waiting for the official news :fingerscrossed:


Hi Sai2Aus,
This information is received from ACT Immi department, they replied to applicants who is under 6-occupation and submitted ACT SS and still waiting for the next step.
The official news will be released by the end of next week.
All the best!


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> This information is received from ACT Immi department, they replied to applicants who is under 6-occupation and submitted ACT SS and still waiting for the next step.
> The official news will be released by the end of next week.
> All the best!


if this is true, i'd be so glad!!!!!!! gawdddddd :fingerscrossed: and toes too


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope so too . God bless us all .


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> This information is received from ACT Immi department, they replied to applicants who is under 6-occupation and submitted ACT SS and still waiting for the next step.
> The official news will be released by the end of next week.
> All the best!


If there is such a news, I hope someone who have recueved such a message, should take time and post the message here. It would be great news for aspirants of Visa 190.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

skill select does not have enough applicants so they opened again, great game, now all you gonna pay September higher fees....amazing how government makes money


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> skill select does not have enough applicants so they opened again, great game, now all you gonna pay September higher fees....amazing how government makes money


yeah, it mentioned everywhere at left bottom of DIAC website: people *our business*


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

raahulkhosla said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for ur reply.
> My Acs assessment writes down the complete experience in letter but has a line which says that the following employment after march 13 is considered to equate to work at an appropraitely skilled level.The statement is bit confusing.Can you please have a look at it and guide me further.
> Just tell me whether as per the assessment from ACS , I can.claim points for the experience.
> ...


Hi Rahul,

Even i have got simillar reply like yours. I have got more than 6 yrs of exp. starting from dec 2006, but ACS mentioned complete years of exp at the bottom with a line that "The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

I.e. afterr January 2011. is that means 4 yrs are deducted or can we claim these yrs of exp by showing exp letters.

Did you get any further information regarding this statement from your agent or anybody.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Got my ACS result... Almost all my experience had been deducted.. leaving me with no experience to claim for points...
> 
> Headed into a road block... Not sure how to proceed....


Hi, what kind of reply you have got from ACS, did they mention specifically that following years of exp is not considered?

or any other format?

Can you pls paste the ACS reply deleting the company names. This will give better clarity.
Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Even i have got simillar reply like yours. I have got more than 6 yrs of exp. starting from dec 2006, but ACS mentioned complete years of exp at the bottom with a line that "The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> ...


You can't claim points for the deducted experience.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You can't claim points for the deducted experience.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply Mroks...
> ...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Mroks said:
> 
> 
> > You can't claim points for the deducted experience.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> because my agent is saying that they have mentioned full exp at the bottom and we can claim full points on exp they have mentioned below.
> Thanks


Who is the agent and how reputed is he?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Sai2Aus,
> This information is received from ACT Immi department, they replied to applicants who is under 6-occupation and submitted ACT SS and still waiting for the next step.
> The official news will be released by the end of next week.
> All the best!


Thanks Harish.. You have posted a grt news..


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

So now the wait is till someone actually gets invited by a state . That will verify this .


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> skill select does not have enough applicants so they opened again, great game, now all you gonna pay September higher fees....amazing how government makes money


If this is true then we are been played again by these government strategies :behindsofa:


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Even i have got simillar reply like yours. I have got more than 6 yrs of exp. starting from dec 2006, but ACS mentioned complete years of exp at the bottom with a line that "The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> ...


Even I am in the same confusion.. I totally have 6 yrs of experience and all the 6 experience has been mentioned below the statement. But the statement says, 

"The following employment after May 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Even I am in the same confusion.. I totally have 6 yrs of experience and all the 6 experience has been mentioned below the statement. But the statement says,
> 
> "The following employment after May 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sweettruegod said:


> Mroks said:
> 
> 
> > You can't claim points for the deducted experience.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Even I am in the same confusion.. I totally have 6 yrs of experience and all the 6 experience has been mentioned below the statement. But the statement says,
> 
> "The following employment after May 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."


You can refer to ACS thread, its been in discussion since May. 

You can't claim the point Before May 2013.


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

But there is no concrete statement anywhere in regards to the same...


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

mike alic said:


> You can refer to ACS thread, its been in discussion since May.
> 
> You can't claim the point Before May 2013.


That is true, but I spoke my consultant once again, he told me that you have to consider ICT major, minor conditions also, e.g if you have done enginerring in electronics and comm and doing job in IT then out of your 6 yrs exp, 4 yrs will be relevant and 2 yrs be skilled. but in this also you can claim all 6 yrs exp.

I was in delhi when i hired this consultant from chd as he is a renouned IT expert immigration conusltant. He had also shown me once a ACS result in which ACS has specifically mentioned the years of exp which can not be claimed. In that case they had mentioned all exp which can be counted and which are not. I have also seen visa grants copies also.

I think, we can believe him and just wait till SS give it a apporval.

So I request, if any of you can consult your agents also to remove this dialama.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> But there is no concrete statement anywhere in regards to the same...


 What do you mean no concrete statement. Are the words in your assessment stating what work is consumed skilled not concrete enough?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sweettruegod said:


> That is true, but I spoke my consultant once again, he told me that you have to consider ICT major, minor conditions also, e.g if you have done enginerring in electronics and comm and doing job in IT then out of your 6 yrs exp, 4 yrs will be relevant and 2 yrs be skilled. but in this also you can claim all 6 yrs exp.
> 
> I was in delhi when i hired this consultant from chd as he is a renouned IT expert immigration conusltant. He had also shown me once a ACS result in which ACS has specifically mentioned the years of exp which can not be claimed. In that case they had mentioned all exp which can be counted and which are not. I have also seen visa grants copies also.
> 
> ...


Few visa grants have taken place by claiming full experience. This will not work going ahead. Even for SS the deducted experience is not taken into account.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

RMG said:


> If this is true then we are been played again by these government strategies :behindsofa:



Do you believe government relly do in their state sth for you? All is firstly benefit for them, you just part of it, .............when they get have enough thye close doors and when they get hungry they will open again. 

Anyway election coming in 2 weeks to australia, so all should go perfect and maybe thats why this open doors again............see after election, get ready ass door shut fast.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Few visa grants have taken place by claiming full experience. This will not work going ahead. Even for SS the deducted experience is not taken into account.


Thanks Mroks for your views!!

Just advise us if you have seen any rejections by DIAC or SS for claiming extra points for based on such statements by ACS? we need to believe on facts rather than individual assumptions. Moreover, ACS never commits that points can be claimed on before skilled exp or not. It is resposibilty of SS/DIAC to declare the same.

I have gone through various threads in this forum where in less exp has been shown as skilled and still people are able to claim full exp by showing their work exp and proofs at the time of visa filling.

We should rather consider the cases where it has been rejected by SS/DIAC. Please let us know the cases and then we can analyse the reasons and exact situations.

Thanks


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Thanks Mroks for your views!!
> 
> Just advise us if you have seen any rejections by DIAC or SS for claiming extra points for based on such statements by ACS? we need to believe on facts rather than individual assumptions. Moreover, ACS never commits that points can be claimed on before skilled exp or not. It is resposibilty of SS/DIAC to declare the same.
> 
> ...


I had same doubts and I called DIAC 2 weeks back. they mentioned that points can be claimed after you are skilled. otherwise whats the point of writing this statement in ACS results if they don't have any impact. 

previously someone on this thread shared a reply from DIAC on this matter. probably later I will try to find and give u the link.

one more thing, I think this thread might not be right place to ask about anyone got rejection, since most of them are even waiting for ss . there are other threads on 189 n 190, u can try to ask this question there too. usually its the trend, once you got SS or ACS assessment, u will focus to next relevant thread. .


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Few visa grants have taken place by claiming full experience. This will not work going ahead. Even for SS the deducted experience is not taken into account.


Just a simple yes and no summary for the fact sheets that we have collected so far:

Does State accept full experiences?​No
Does DIAC accept full experiences?​Yes (*Remark:* only earlier cases before 1st July)
Has anyone got rejected by claiming full experiences?​No one so far

Please note, it is still with everyone's own decision as what to do, either playing safe or taking risk of losing money and time.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Just a simple yes and no summary for the fact sheets that we have collected so far:
> 
> Does State accept full experiences?​No
> Does DIAC accept full experiences?​Yes (*Remark:* only earlier cases before 1st July)
> ...


Thanks Harish!!

As you suggested that State will not accept my addtional acclaimed points. I have got 55 points without SS (by claiming full 6 yrs of exp) and if we consider ACS statement of skilled employement i will get zero point as I will have only 2.5 yrs of skilled exp. Then state itself will straight away reject giving me sponsership as I am not fulfilling 60 points. then there will be no risk of wasting money on visa as there is no point of filling visa.


Thanks


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Thanks Harish!!
> 
> As you suggested that State will not accept my addtional acclaimed points. I have got 55 points without SS (by claiming full 6 yrs of exp) and if we consider ACS statement of skilled employement i will get zero point as I will have only 2.5 yrs of skilled exp. Then state itself will straight away reject giving me sponsership as I am not fulfilling 60 points. then there will be no risk of wasting money on visa as there is no point of filling visa.
> 
> ...


I heard people was not rejected points, go for it claim.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Thanks Mroks for your views!!
> 
> Just advise us if you have seen any rejections by DIAC or SS for claiming extra points for based on such statements by ACS? we need to believe on facts rather than individual assumptions. Moreover, ACS never commits that points can be claimed on before skilled exp or not. It is resposibilty of SS/DIAC to declare the same.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If u believe u have a strong convincing capability, u may go ahead claiming full experience and communicate with CO in such a tactful and confident manner that he gets convinced to not ask questions anymore ... But also note that COs are professionals and just simply decide to overlook all ur say ...

Further, on a one fine day, if suddenly DIAC officially announces the new rule in the middle of processing ur case, then u'll be under a real hammer.

It would depend on ur luck and how well u can manage the situation if things starts to go south ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Just a simple yes and no summary for the fact sheets that we have collected so far:
> 
> Does State accept full experiences?​No
> Does DIAC accept full experiences?​Yes (*Remark:* only earlier cases before 1st July)
> ...


 So you know every single applicant personally to know that nobody has been rejected? Must do to make a bold statement like that when only a handful of applicants use this or any other forum.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

_shel said:


> So you know every single applicant personally to know that nobody has been rejected? Must do to make a bold statement like that when only a handful of applicants use this or any other forum.


That's the reason why i put 'have collected so far'...i just state what i have read from different forums,bbs, social-network.. So far only heard about 'granted' cases instead of 'rejected'. yes, indeed, there might be 'rejected case' already elsewhere..And i am really appreciate if anyone has heard such 'rejected' case, please kindly share. thanks


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mike alic said:


> I had same doubts and I called DIAC 2 weeks back. they mentioned that points can be claimed after you are skilled. otherwise whats the point of writing this statement in ACS results if they don't have any impact.
> 
> previously someone on this thread shared a reply from DIAC on this matter. probably later I will try to find and give u the link.
> 
> one more thing, I think this thread might not be right place to ask about anyone got rejection, since most of them are even waiting for ss . there are other threads on 189 n 190, u can try to ask this question there too. usually its the trend, once you got SS or ACS assessment, u will focus to next relevant thread. .


Here is link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...skilled-employement-point-15.html#post1246001


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sweettruegod said:


> Thanks Harish!!
> 
> As you suggested that State will not accept my addtional acclaimed points. I have got 55 points without SS (by claiming full 6 yrs of exp) and if we consider ACS statement of skilled employement i will get zero point as I will have only 2.5 yrs of skilled exp. Then state itself will straight away reject giving me sponsership as I am not fulfilling 60 points. then there will be no risk of wasting money on visa as there is no point of filling visa.
> 
> ...


I think even if you get invite, Case Officer will do checks again, and that will be only after you have paid Visa Fee


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

raahulkhosla said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for ur reply.
> My Acs assessment writes down the complete experience in letter but has a line which says that the following employment after march 13 is considered *to equate to work at an appropraitely skilled level*.The statement is bit confusing.Can you please have a look at it and guide me further.
> Just tell me whether as per the assessment from ACS , I can.claim points for the experience.
> ...


.. and you get points for skilled employment. Is this not clear enough ? Calculate the period from when you are considered eligible for migration. Those many points you can claim.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,

I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.

*Is it mandatory/absolute necessary that the employment reference letter that I front load after applying the visa should be the same one that I submitted to ACS for skill assessment*? 

I am asking this because my employment reference letter reflects only my functional title ( i.e. ‘developer programmer’ which was actually written by my supervisor based on my job responsibilities and that is not reflected on any salary slip, correspondence from HR etc).

According to ACS my position is 'Developer Programmer' whereas in actual documentation i.e. Letters from HR, salary slips etc I am referred as 'Officer Grade 1'. This is because, in banks, all correspondence is usually done by using the designation and not the functional title or the job responsibilities.

Initially I wrote ‘Position’ in my EOI as 'Officer Grade 1' but now I am having second thoughts because ACS letter says my position is 'Developer Programmer'.
Because of this problem I was thinking of getting a new reference letter from my employer clearly stating my DESIGNATION as well as FUCNTIONAL TITLE so that atleast designation could be matched from my salary slips, HR letters etc. But I was just wondering if my CO has access to my old reference letter (submitted to ACS) then he might consider my this act of using two different reference letters for ACS and visa application, as a fraud or something and reject my case.

Please tell me what should I do? 

1) Should I get new reference letter clearly stating my DESIGNATION i.e. ‘Officer Grade 1’ along with the functional title ‘Developer Programmer’ or not? 

2) If change of reference letter is not advisable then what should I write as my POSITION in my EOI? Should it be ‘Officer Grade 1’ or Developer Programmer?

*Please HELP!*

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,

I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.

*Is it mandatory/absolute necessary that the employment reference letter that I front load after applying the visa should be the same one that I submitted to ACS for skill assessment*? 

I am asking this because my employment reference letter reflects only my functional title ( i.e. ‘developer programmer’ which was actually written by my supervisor based on my job responsibilities and that is not reflected on any salary slip, correspondence from HR etc).

According to ACS my position is 'Developer Programmer' whereas in actual documentation i.e. Letters from HR, salary slips etc I am referred as 'Officer Grade 1'. This is because, in banks, all correspondence is usually done by using the designation and not the functional title or the job responsibilities.

Initially I wrote ‘Position’ in my EOI as 'Officer Grade 1' but now I am having second thoughts because ACS letter says my position is 'Developer Programmer'.
Because of this problem I was thinking of getting a new reference letter from my employer clearly stating my DESIGNATION as well as FUCNTIONAL TITLE so that atleast designation could be matched from my salary slips, HR letters etc. But I was just wondering if my CO has access to my old reference letter (submitted to ACS) then he might consider my this act of using two different reference letters for ACS and visa application, as a fraud or something and reject my case.

Please tell me what should I do? 

1) Should I get new reference letter clearly stating my DESIGNATION i.e. ‘Officer Grade 1’ along with the functional title ‘Developer Programmer’ or not? 

2) If change of reference letter is not advisable then what should I write as my POSITION in my EOI? Should it be ‘Officer Grade 1’ or Developer Programmer?

*Please HELP!*

regards,
Roposh


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


*Hello Roposh,*

*"Should I get new reference letter clearly stating my DESIGNATION i.e. ‘Officer Grade 1’ along with the functional title ‘Developer Programmer’ or not?" 
*
*YES.*

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with *full contact details *(E-mail, phone, address) of your employer on an official letterhead and Employment Payslip History *as evidence for all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.
*

*The Statement of Service/Reference Letter must include the following details:*

The full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them details of the exact period of employment including:

• whether permanent or temporary
• whether full-time or part-time
• position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)
• the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned

You will also need to provide additional proof of employment such as Employment Contract, Payslip History, Tax Statements and Bank Statements showing salary deposits.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I understand what u say... this is exactly how banks correspond...

If I had to submit work docs, I would've done the following:

Submit the Reference Letter saying: Senior Officer (ERP Programmer)
Get the Salary Certificate mentioning only: Senior Officer
in EOI: Senior Officer (ERP Programmer)

in ACS docs: Senior Officer (ERP Programmer)

This should be fine I guess.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

raahulkhosla said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for ur reply.
> My Acs assessment writes down the complete experience in letter but has a line which says that the following employment after march 13 is considered to equate to work at an appropraitely skilled level.The statement is bit confusing.Can you please have a look at it and guide me further.
> Just tell me whether as per the assessment from ACS , I can.claim points for the experience.
> ...


*
Hello raahulkhosla,*

*All Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.*

This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of Criteria

*Link:* http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

*Some examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:*

• The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.

• For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or 

if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.

• For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 

years in any time period.

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.

If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.

*Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. 
*
Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I understand what u say... this is exactly how banks correspond...
> 
> If I had to submit work docs, I would've done the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks Icriding and SUnlight,

Please confirm if I should get the new reference letter on the new (latest) date or should get it on the back date like when I submitted for ACS four month back?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

roposh said:


> Thanks Icriding and SUnlight,
> 
> Please confirm if I should get the new reference letter on the new (latest) date or should get it on the back date like when I submitted for ACS four month back?
> 
> ...


Getting a new Reference Letter is necessary if u r claiming points for the Post ACS months ... But in ur case I believe its better to get a New one with Designation+Functional Ranking ... if the duties haven't changed, I don't believe Case Officer would raise any questions .... !


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure been post, no invitation for 19 August 2013
just for the people on the lists:

Invitation Round on 19 August 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Other, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update Aug 15 2013

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 



The occupational groups affected are:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers 


Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Not sure been post, no invitation for 19 August 2013
> just for the people on the lists:
> 
> Invitation Round on 19 August 2013
> ...


......
Something is being worked out


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> ......
> Something is being worked out


this is really unfair with 60 point holders they may try to build 65,70 queue


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

ccham said:


> this is really unfair with 60 point holders they may try to build 65,70 queue


i agree!!!


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

The purpose of SkillSelect is to match the best qualified applicants to the number of skilled visas available. In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to below reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013. 

*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. 

Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. 

This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website. 
*
Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

guys i was saying this,, it is obvious,,


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

icriding said:


> The purpose of SkillSelect is to match the best qualified applicants to the number of skilled visas available. In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to below reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013.
> 
> *The occupational groups affected are:*
> 
> ...


There is one more update today..

IMPORTANT UPDATE

Just received the following from DIAC via The Migration Alliance, one of our industry groups:

In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14. In discussions with states and territories, they have suggested alternative approaches in order to allow state and territory nominations for these occupations as well as invitations for skilled independent migrants and we are currently working with them to develop an acceptable solution which will allow both independent skilled and state and territory nominated migrants from these occupational groups for the remainder of the 2013‑14 program year.

I would emphasise that there will be no change to the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. The focus is on ensuring that the limited remaining places in these occupational groups are not exhausted early in the year. The situation outlined in the email below (ie: having no one from these occupational groups being able to be invited for 11 months) is exactly what we have been trying to avoid and if the current limitations had not been introduced by DIAC, some occupational ceilings would have already been reached and the others would be very close to being reached. When the new arrangement with the states and territories is finalised, it will be announced in the updated invitation round report on the SkillSelect website (SkillSelect) and information about the specific cut off points scores for these occupational groups under the new arrangements will also be included in this report.

It would appear there is still a possibility of state sponsorship nominations for the affected occupations - we'll have to wait to see how things work out between DIAC and the states. The incorporation of "specific cutoff points scores" per occupation will be very interesting.

Hope this helps all who have been affected by these recent events.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

seems they going to increase the cut off marks , that means point 60 would not be enough!


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> seems they going to increase the cut off marks , that means point 60 would not be enough!


*Hello sanjeewa,*

The *highest ranked clients* by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. 

For clients who have *equal points *scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the* visa date of effec*t) determines their order of invitation. 

Expressions Of Interest with *earlier *dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*More info here:*: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.


If the decision to implement pro rata allocations had not been made, the available places for these occupations would have been fully exhausted well before the end of 2013-14.

However, it should be noted that employers are still able to directly sponsor skilled workers in these occupations to fill specific skills shortages as employer sponsored visas are not subject to occupational ceilings.

*
The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*
*
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect*
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> seems they going to increase the cut off marks , that means point 60 would not be enough!


*Hello sanjeewa,*

The *highest ranked clients* by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. 

For clients who have *equal points *scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the* visa date of effec*t) determines their order of invitation. 

Expressions Of Interest with *earlier *dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*More info here:*: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

If the decision to implement pro rata allocations had not been made, the available places for these occupations would have been fully exhausted well before the end of 2013-14.

However, it should be noted that employers are still able to directly sponsor skilled workers in these occupations to fill specific skills shortages as employer sponsored visas are not subject to occupational ceilings.
*
The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*
*
Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect*
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

I've said it before but cant believe I missed the cut off by 5minutes!! (my 261112 EOI was submitted 20/7 at 15:35). Now looking at about 6k for Visa fees (me, spouse and new baby). DIAC really are making it that bit harder these days...

Obviously I don't know but personally i reckon with the limited BA/SA places left here they may even be looking for over 70 points when this category is reopened. Will see what happens on the 2nd Sep i suppose... 

This is one tough waiting game.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

jimjimmer said:


> I've said it before but cant believe I missed the cut off by 5minutes!! (my 261112 EOI was submitted 20/7 at 15:35). Now looking at about 6k for Visa fees (me, spouse and new baby). DIAC really are making it that bit harder these days...
> 
> Obviously I don't know but personally i reckon with the limited BA/SA places left here they may even be looking for over 70 points when this category is reopened. Will see what happens on the 2nd Sep i suppose...
> 
> This is one tough waiting game.


Do you think that diac can just increase minimum points as and when they please and not waiting till next july.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Do you think that diac can just increase minimum points as and when they please and not waiting till next july.


I don't think so and never happened earlier but can't say 100% because anything can be happen this time. only thing we can do is wait until publish their decision. hope they would not increase cut-off points.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ccham said:


> I don't think so and never happened earlier but can't say 100% because anything can be happen this time. only thing we can do is wait until publish their decision. hope they would not increase cut-off points.


Yes...hoping for the best


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

ivetka233 said:


> This start to look very scary as per email above. Look like that many of these professions
> 
> ( Chemical and Materials Engineers, ICT Business Analysts, Electronics Engineers, Telecommuniation Engineers, Software Engineers and other Engineering Professionals)
> 
> ...


Hi,

It is not effecting 263111 computer network and system engineers, what u say ? on this 

Regards
Samper


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

The thing is clear now.. DIAC stops to IT guys due to many factors like party change or political delimma...


Even i am other IT categories except software code, still I am not invited yet..


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> I've said it before but cant believe I missed the cut off by 5minutes!! (my 261112 EOI was submitted 20/7 at 15:35). Now looking at about 6k for Visa fees (me, spouse and new baby). DIAC really are making it that bit harder these days...
> 
> Obviously I don't know but personally i reckon with the limited BA/SA places left here they may even be looking for over 70 points when this category is reopened. Will see what happens on the 2nd Sep i suppose...
> 
> This is one tough waiting game.


*
"I've said it before but cant believe I missed the cut off by 5minutes!! "*

You stand an excellent chance of receiving an invite in the next round. Hang in there!


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

icriding said:


> *
> "I've said it before but cant believe I missed the cut off by 5minutes!! "*
> 
> You stand an excellent chance of receiving an invite in the next round. Hang in there!



For 2613, what all might be the possibilities for 60 point holders?!!

As far as I see,

1. DIAC might ensure only one pick per month. 
2. SS might again reopen and thus, ones with 60 points + 5 SS will have an edge in receiving invite.
3. Cutoff might be increased to 65. This is the worst thing to happen. But is it the case in the mid of the yr?

Can anyone please help with the possibilities...

Really bothered and frustrated.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> For 2613, what all might be the possibilities for 60 point holders?!!
> 
> As far as I see,
> 
> ...



*Hello nandini,*

Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these six occupational groups, a decision was therefore made by the DIAC to move to a *pro rata allocation* of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be *spread out* to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. This change has no impact on the number of places available[/COLOR][/B] for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. Under the pro rata arrangements, the most highly skilled intending migrants from each occupational group will still be able to apply for a visa throughout the 2013-14 program year and as such, these arrangements can actually be seen as a positive development for clients, particularly those who do not submit EOIs until later in the program year.

*Link:* DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

*Under pro rata allocation, a limited number of places will be allocated for each round. 
*
The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations. The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*How can I find out where I am ranked if I'm interested in a points based visa?*

You will not be able to view your ranking.

When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn from SkillSelect. 

After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on its website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited for each relevant subclass. 

*Link: *SkillSelect

This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

*From:* SkillSelect FAQs

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

icriding said:


> Hello nandini,
> 
> Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these six occupational groups, a decision was therefore made by the DIAC to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.
> 
> ...


Prediction about what i feel diac might come up with. When you look at the nz system even to lodge an eoi we must pay. Nz had thier eoi implemented for a very long time. Ausi just started last year. I think from sept apart from the new 15%increase they will start to charge for the eoi onwards. They will also continue with the eoi pro rata basis selection. Because if they disguard 60 pointers all of a sudden it will be like creating uncertainity and the process as well as it will loose the confidence and trust on news they publish.eg: First giving hopes and then changing what they publish after a month or two.

Note: note this is what i feel. It might be right or wrong.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Prediction about what i feel diac might come up with. When you look at the nz system even to lodge an eoi we must pay. Nz had thier eoi implemented for a very long time. Ausi just started last year. I think from sept apart from the new 15%increase they will start to charge for the eoi onwards. They will also continue with the eoi pro rata basis selection. Because if they disguard 60 pointers all of a sudden it will be like creating uncertainity and the process as well as it will loose the confidence and trust on news they publish.eg: First giving hopes and then changing what they publish after a month or two.
> 
> Note: note this is what i feel. It might be right or wrong.



Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a *pro rata allocation* of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year.

The intention of these changes is to ensure that the most highly skilled workers in these occupational groups are still eligible to apply for a visa. This will also avoid the situation of having a client being nominated or invited early in the program year at the expense of a more highly skilled intending migrant who cannot be nominated or invited later in the program year because the occupational ceiling has been reached.

*In this regard, SkillSelect is operating as intended to allow the best and brightest to apply for a visa, not on a first-in, first-served basis.*


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

samper said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not effecting 263111 computer network and system engineers, what u say ? on this
> 
> ...


Yes it wont I am also applying for the same and last year 900 slots went without any application


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Its only a 3 month backlog but the real problem is slots are very low in number so, if anyone is planning today will not be able to get it this year.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Its only a 3 month backlog but the real problem is slots are very low in number so, if anyone is planning today will not be able to get it this year.


Hi Jes,

Have you already received your ACS results?


----------



## veerudsce (Feb 4, 2013)

DOes anybody have a latest update on what is going to happen on 190 (NSW), as on 20/08 for 261313


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

veerudsce said:


> DOes anybody have a latest update on what is going to happen on 190 (NSW), as on 20/08 for 261313


All waiting and hoping for positive news.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

veerudsce said:


> DOes anybody have a latest update on what is going to happen on 190 (NSW), as on 20/08 for 261313


not only 190, all the people who lodge EOI under golden 6 occupations, are waiting for positive update. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## veerudsce (Feb 4, 2013)

ccham said:


> not only 190, all the people who lodge EOI under golden 6 occupations, are waiting for positive update. :fingerscrossed:


Truly Said , "Golden 6 occupations". I feel its better to score 7 in all IELTS and then apply for 189.
Though easier said than done. Any taught's on these guys . Getting impatient by the day.

BTW 
ACS +ve on OCT '12 : IELTS 6; NSW sponsore applied on July 31st


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have some strange thing in my employment history. Please help me how to proceed on this.

1) Currently I am working for my 2nd company

So just assume that

My Current company: COMP2
My Previous Companies: COMP1

When I got offer letter from COMP2, they were asked me to join immediately and they said that without relieving letter also was fine forthem. And I was on bench in my COMP1, so when I discussed with my COMP1 HR, he said that you can go and join immediately, but relieving and experience letter would be given only after one month. 

So my COMP2 joining date is Jan 10th 2010 and COMP1 last date is Jan 20th 2010.

When I requested for reference letter, obviously they mentioned the same.

Please help me how to deal with this?


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

veerudsce said:


> Truly Said , "Golden 6 occupations". I feel its better to score 7 in all IELTS and then apply for 189.
> Though easier said than done. Any taught's on these guys . Getting impatient by the day.
> 
> BTW
> ACS +ve on OCT '12 : IELTS 6; NSW sponsore applied on July 31st


Hi veerudsce,

I have 60 points with ielts 7.5+ in each band... I am still waiting for invite under 189 subclass... 261313 is the occupation. We definitely cannot count on IELTS score. But, with a good score, you just increase the chances... 

All the best.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Jes,
> 
> Have you already received your ACS results?


Yes, I think partially, I made a mistake, I sent application without education qualifications, So they asked for RPL. I have to do it again after getting positive. And yes you are correct they are replying promptly in one or two days.

The assessment will definitely take 12 weeks. I think RPL people and microsoft etc certified people can get it quickly as the co dont have to care about the education degrees.


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi veerudsce,
> 
> I have 60 points with ielts 7.5+ in each band... I am still waiting for invite under 189 subclass... 261313 is the occupation. We definitely cannot count on IELTS score. But, with a good score, you just increase the chances...
> 
> All the best.


Why dont you try the ielts again you seem to have good scoring in hard parts ie reading and writing.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I am MS Certified. Took me 11 weeks.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

jes123 said:


> Why dont you try the ielts again you seem to have good scoring in hard parts ie reading and writing.


Yeah... But would take it aftet August.. Will wait to see the new changes and then apply... Lets see... 

Guys... any update on the new rules?


----------



## veerudsce (Feb 4, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi veerudsce,
> 
> I have 60 points with ielts 7.5+ in each band... I am still waiting for invite under 189 subclass... 261313 is the occupation. We definitely cannot count on IELTS score. But, with a good score, you just increase the chances...
> 
> All the best.



Have u lodged ur EOI ? I feel u stand a good chance to get invite , when did u lodged ur EOI ?
One more Q How did u score that ? Any reference or materials please mail me and do me a great favor veerudscegmail.co


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

veerudsce said:


> Have u lodged ur EOI ? I feel u stand a good chance to get invite , when did u lodged ur EOI ?
> One more Q How did u score that ? Any reference or materials please mail me and do me a great favor veerudscegmail.co


I lodged EOI on 27th June... Till May 28th, my occupation with 60 points have been picked. 1 month lagging... Lets see...

On the IELTS materials, it is just from net, I used to get the topics and had practiced writing. Avoid spelling mistakes and proper paragraphing helps... Practice is the KEY...

All the best!!!


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

> Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:
> 
> *Other Engineering Professional - 2339
> ...


State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW




is that means can't we apply 189/489 (relative) either?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> is that means can't we apply 189/489 (relative) either?


Its only for 190


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> is that means can't we apply 189/489 (relative) either?


*Hello sanjeewa,*

Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for the following six occupational groups, a decision was therefore made by the DIAC to move to a *pro rata allocation* of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

*Under pro rata allocation, a limited number of places will be allocated for each round. 
*
*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. Under the pro rata arrangements, the most highly skilled intending migrants from each occupational group will still be able to apply for a visa throughout the 2013-14 program year and as such, these arrangements can actually be seen as a positive development for clients, particularly those who do not submit EOIs until later in the program year.

*Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to the above mentioned occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, State Sponsorship is currently unavailable for these categories.
*
*Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations. The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*How can I find out where I am ranked if I'm interested in a points based visa?*

You will not be able to view your ranking.

When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn from SkillSelect. 

After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on its website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited for each relevant subclass. 

*Link: *SkillSelect

This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

*From:* SkillSelect FAQs

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Any new updates with regards to ACT ss ? applied on july 9 as ICT BA...any updates please ?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

aa2312 said:


> Any new updates with regards to ACT ss ? applied on july 9 as ICT BA...any updates please ?


*ACT today updated:

The states and DIAC are taken longer than expected to reach an agreement. Hopefully we will have an answer early next week.*


----------



## himanshubansal (Aug 22, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> *ACT today updated:
> 
> The states and DIAC are taken longer than expected to reach an agreement. Hopefully we will have an answer early next week.*


That is the good news. The sooner the better for everyone !!:bathbaby:

Cheers!!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> *ACT today updated:
> 
> The states and DIAC are taken longer than expected to reach an agreement. Hopefully we will have an answer early next week.*


Could you please share the link ... where the information updates...


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Could you please share the link ... where the information updates...



That was received on email


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> That was received on email


Achin...what could we expect on the announcement...bit worried about the announcement...

NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August - Page 9

Please check the latest Mark comments...


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Achin...what could we expect on the announcement...bit worried about the announcement...
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August - Page 9
> 
> Please check the latest Mark comments...


*Hello jayantsit,*

An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. 

Under the pro rata arrangements, the most highly skilled intending migrants from each occupational group *will still be able to apply for a visa* throughout the 2013-14 program year and as such, these arrangements can actually be seen as a positive development for clients, particularly those who do not submit EOIs until later in the program year.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*Please Note:* Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to the above mentioned occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, State Sponsorship is currently unavailable for these categories. The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

*Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

icriding said:


> *Hello jayantsit,*
> 
> An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


For 189 i think it wont impact and for the pipeline applications in all states...what could be the impact....hopefully states will clarify all the issues by next week....


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> For 189 i think it wont impact and for the pipeline applications in all states...what could be the impact....hopefully states will clarify all the issues by next week....


Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website. 

State and Territory Governments have been advised that if they have intending migrants for nomination in any of the six occupational groups who would have met the relevant cut-offs, they can refer these cases to the department for consideration of nomination on a case-by-case basis.

*Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

icriding said:


> Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website.
> 
> State and Territory Governments have been advised that if they have intending migrants for nomination in any of the six occupational groups who would have met the relevant cut-offs, they can refer these cases to the department for consideration of nomination on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> *Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


Icriding..

could you please explain more on "*relevant cut-offs*"...

Regards


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Icriding..
> 
> could you please explain more on "*relevant cut-offs*"...
> 
> Regards


The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

New skillselect report out, still no update on the allocation method for the remaining places though

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Awaiting announcement of DIAC on 6 occupations. Any updates please.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

wait for a week bro


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> wait for a week bro


Yeah, Only thats what we can do now....... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> wait for a week bro


Hay aravindhmohan,

Why we should wait for a week more?

DIAC was reviewing the rules for invitations of Golden 6 occupations. They must make some announcement before next round (2nd Sept).

Another announcement of DIAC VISA fees hike is also expected towards end of this week.

Please correct my understanding bro!!!

Regards,
sumdur

261313 ACS : 23 May, IELTS: 7 Overall (8 Jun), 261313 EOI submission: 17 July, 60 points, EOI Invitation : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> wait for a week bro


Hi Aravindhmohan,

Ur signature shows you have got ACT approval. That means have you got the SS? 

If yes then you should automatically get the EOI right? do we have to wait for the monday rounds to get the EOI?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

yes i dont need to wait. taking my time file EOI and get invite in 5 mins


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Hay aravindhmohan,
> 
> Why we should wait for a week more?
> 
> ...


On or before Sept 2nd we will get to know something. ACT will come up with the new ocupation list on 31st Aug. So this week we can expect some news..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> yes i dont need to wait. taking my time file EOI and get invite in 5 mins


Good Luck.. Sept 2nd you will get your invite..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i will today itself if i file my EOI


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> i will today itself if i file my EOI


Oh got ur other statement wrong.. Can I know why is the delay??


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

everything is fine bro. ACT has approved and will issue invite immediately if i give my EOI. i am taking time to fill my EOI and give , mostly today or tomorrow i will give and get my Invite immediately


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> everything is fine bro. ACT has approved and will issue invite immediately if i give my EOI. i am taking time to fill my EOI and give , mostly today or tomorrow i will give and get my Invite immediately


Best Wishes Bro..


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thanks sai. lets hope all goes well


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Will wait till the 1st week of Sept till I proceed with my back up plan.. hope something good is in store for ICT BA's


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> everything is fine bro. ACT has approved and will issue invite immediately if i give my EOI. i am taking time to fill my EOI and give , mostly today or tomorrow i will give and get my Invite immediately


Aravin, 
you shouldn't delay this. Immigration fee is likely to increase from Sep 1, 2013. If you apply after 1 sep you"ll have to pay more. 

Why pay more when you already got everything and can go through the procedure by paying less.


regards,
Roposh


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

roposh said:


> Aravin,
> you shouldn't delay this. Immigration fee is likely to increase from Sep 1, 2013. If you apply after 1 sep you"ll have to pay more.
> 
> Why pay more when you already got everything and can go through the procedure by paying less.
> ...


Well Said ..


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Well Said ..


Thanks About 2013,
Also, with the kind of changes DIAC is making with the special 6 occupations, I would not want to wait a single minute for applying for visa. Because once you get invitation, you are safe. After that, the changes being made to the immigration program doesn't effect you. 


regards,
Roposh


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

roposh said:


> Thanks About 2013,
> Also, with the kind of changes DIAC is making with the special 6 occupations, I would not want to wait a single minute for applying for visa. Because once you get invitation, you are safe. After that, the changes being made to the immigration program doesn't effect you.
> 
> 
> ...


15% fee hike is huge one as Rupee already sliding like ICE due to our govt. bad policies and scams :/


----------



## KoolGoose (Jul 29, 2013)

I received Vic SS rejection today for Software Tester job code. I thought the SS were on hold for now. Not sure if someone else have received the same. Please let me know?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

KoolGoose said:


> I received Vic SS rejection today for Software Tester job code. I thought the SS were on hold for now. Not sure if someone else have received the same. Please let me know?


Really you got response from VIC, did they give reason for rejection?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> I received Vic SS rejection today for Software Tester job code. I thought the SS were on hold for now. Not sure if someone else have received the same. Please let me know?


Sorry to hear that  When did u apply for SS and did they give any reason for rejection ??


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 189 Visa and my current situation is as below.
Wife (Primary Applicant)
Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Software Programmers I thought of moving back to the seconday applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant.
The question I have is that my wife is not working at the moment and the experience she had is from 2006-2010. So will DIAC consider this or will reject mentioning that she is not working at the moment.Please advise.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> I received Vic SS rejection today for Software Tester job code. I thought the SS were on hold for now. Not sure if someone else have received the same. Please let me know?


Hi,

Even I can also see that your occupation is suspended currently in vic govt site. Then how come Victoria state process your application and reject. Looks like there is some thing wrong. Can you please call and check what is the issue ???


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> I received Vic SS rejection today for Software Tester job code. I thought the SS were on hold for now. Not sure if someone else have received the same. Please let me know?


Very sorry to hear that. Did they give you any reason? When did you apply?
Can you share your points?


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning to apply for subclass 189 Visa and my current situation is as below.
> Wife (Primary Applicant)
> Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
> ...


I think in last 12 months atleast u shld be working as primary applicant


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

KoolGoose said:


> I received Vic SS rejection today for Software Tester job code. I thought the SS were on hold for now. Not sure if someone else have received the same. Please let me know?


I received VIC SS rejection yesterday for ICT BA as well, i thought it was on hold as well until the Sept 2nd round!


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

from ACT:


> After consultation with the the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) the ACT is pleased to advise that offers of ACT nomination will re-commence on 3/09/2013 for the following occupations. Please note the distribution of these places will be issued on a pro rata basis over the 2013/14 program year
> 
> Status ANZSCO Major group
> 
> ...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ashhegde said:


> I received VIC SS rejection yesterday for ICT BA as well, i thought it was on hold as well until the Sept 2nd round!


Any reason for rejection given by Vic.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

May i know the link for this news pls


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> from ACT:


May i know the link for this news pls


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> May i know the link for this news pls


Communicated via Email by individual.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> from ACT:


Thanks Harish....

I hope the website will be updated soon with this info..

Any idea what does pro-rate means for SS? we can imagine for 189.. but how it will work for 190?

thanks!


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> from ACT:


Hi Harish,

From where you got this information ? Did you got any e-mail OR it is updated on website ??


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> from ACT:





ashhegde said:


> I received VIC SS rejection yesterday for ICT BA as well, i thought it was on hold as well until the Sept 2nd round!


OMG..Very sorry to hear that. Any reason was given for the rejection?How many points you had?



Harish2013 said:


> Communicated via Email by individual.


Its a great news.. Thanks for Sharing.

Pro-rata basis for SS also?? Some occupations are mentioned limited. what does that mean?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future

Offical


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> From where you got this information ? Did you got any e-mail OR it is updated on website ??


Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> OMG..Very sorry to hear that. Any reason was given for the rejection?How many points you had?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


Wonder what this means for the 189 applicants for these occupations... Can't see anything on Skill select site yet


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Wonder what this means for the 189 applicants for these occupations... Can't see anything on Skill select site yet


probably state wont mention about 189. but its apparent that on 2nd sep 189 will be getting invitation. . as they are starting from 3rd Sep.

Main question will be, how prorate is going to work for 189 and 190...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I ll Post another shocking news this is for 489 guys,

couple of fellow members on this forum has got letter from CO , saying 489 visa has reached its limit in 2013-2014 year ,

here a copy of email

I acknowledge receipt of your email. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.

Whilst the Department provides indicative service standards around the processing of visa applications, actual processing times for individual applications will vary. This is dependent upon on a number of factors, including the complexity of the individual’s circumstances, the number of applications lodged with this office, the priority processing arrangements and the planning levels for the particular visa. In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now.

The Migration Program planning levels for your visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. It is incumbent on the Department to manage planning levels over the duration of the entire program year, ending 30 June 2014. This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available.

Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.

In the meantime, I advise you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the skilled Migration Program which may affect you.


I appreciate your patience in this matter.

 saying stay your home country


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Thanks Harish....
> 
> I hope the website will be updated soon with this info..
> 
> ...



As you wish, now published

Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> As you wish, now published
> 
> Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


On 31st ACT will come up with the new list.. Will the closed and limited ceiling be revised or will remain the same?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> As you wish, now published
> 
> Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


After consultation with the the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) the ACT is pleased to advise that offers of ACT nomination will re-commence on *3/09/2013 *for the following occupations. 

Please note the distribution of these places will be issued on a pro rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.
• ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2611
• Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2633
• Other Engineering Professional
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2339
• Software and Applications Programmers
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2613
• Electronics Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2334
• Chemical and Materials Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2311

Please refer to the ACT nomination guidelines for verification of a limited or closed occupation.


Does this mean there will be no invitation round for these occupations on 2nd Sept 2013?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

mike alic said:


> probably state wont mention about 189. but its apparent that on 2nd sep 189 will be getting invitation. . as they are starting from 3rd Sep.
> 
> Main question will be, how prorate is going to work for 189 and 190...


Yep fully agree, will be interesting to see what happens on Monday :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> OMG..Very sorry to hear that. Any reason was given for the rejection?How many points you had?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please refer below extract from nomination guidelines document. I hope this helps.

Category Explanation
Open 
Nomination places are available for this occupation.
Limited 
Nomination places are limited. Occupations must be verified
before the application for nomination is lodged.
Closed
Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas
applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living
in Canberra may be eligible to apply. Occupations must be
verified before the application for nomination is lodged.

This document can be referred at:

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf

All other details about these categories are available in this document.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

sumdur said:


> After consultation with the the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) the ACT is pleased to advise that offers of ACT nomination will re-commence on *3/09/2013 *for the following occupations.
> 
> Please note the distribution of these places will be issued on a pro rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.
> • ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> ...


Friend, 
For SS there are no particular invitation rounds like 189 as 189 has 2 rounds in a month bt SS donot have specific rounds. All we have to think is that how much quota has given to states for each occupation and also how this prorata works.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Friend,
> For SS there are no particular invitation rounds like 189 as 189 has 2 rounds in a month bt SS donot have specific rounds. All we have to think is that how much quota has given to states for each occupation and also how this prorata works.


perfect. that's what I tried highlighting in my earlier post.

As per ACT ( After this announcement, they replied to me abt pro rata)

Hi

The applications will be processed in date order. When we reach the prop rata for that month, confirmation will be held over till the following month

************
its clear that they will be using application in the received order..

question is that how 189 n 190 will be sharing the quota for month


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mike alic said:


> perfect. that's what I tried highlighting in my earlier post.
> 
> As per ACT ( After this announcement, they replied to me abt pro rata)
> 
> ...


Do points will come into play for SS applications? That is higher points will get higher preference in approval by state?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Do points will come into play for SS applications? That is higher points will get higher preference in approval by state?


from what ACT says, I don't think so that points will play vital role in decision. its FCFS, thats my interpretation based on reply. I might be wrong .. I have asked some more questions to ACT.. let see what they reply.


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Can a person staying in Melbourne on 457 visa, apply for ACT sponsorship??


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Can a person staying in Melbourne on 457 visa, apply for ACT sponsorship??


You need a job offer in ACT to do so..


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

applied to ACT 9th July ICT BA....Can I expect to get it in the first round now since they have re commenced Nominations ?


----------



## aa2312 (May 11, 2012)

Applied ACT SS on 9th July....Can I expect anything positive in the first round of Sept? any update on current dates being processed ?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

As per DIAC announcement before 19th Aug round:


Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 

I was under impression that DIAC will come up with some announcement before 2nd Sept for Golden 6 occupations.

Is my understanding wrong.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> As per DIAC announcement before 19th Aug round:
> 
> ...



I think it would be reasonable to assume some clarification from DIAC before Mondays invitation round but I certainly wouldn't be surprised not to hear a thing!

Good luck
Jim


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

FROM DIAC

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/29/allocations-for-six-occupations-from-2-september-2013/


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mike alic said:


> FROM DIAC
> 
> http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/29/allocations-for-six-occupations-from-2-september-2013/


We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:·*********2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;·*********2334 Electronics Engineers;·*********2339 Other Engineering Professionals;·*********2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:·*********2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and·*********2633 Telecommunications Engineers.Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).* These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

mike alic said:


> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:·*********2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;·*********2334 Electronics Engineers;·*********2339 Other Engineering Professionals;·*********2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:·*********2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and·*********2633 Telecommunications Engineers.Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).* These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future


Does it mean it goes like this,

For 189 on 2613 category the no of invites per round would be=4800-1333=3467÷2=1733÷20=85


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

samkalu said:


> Does it mean it goes like this,
> 
> For 189 on 2613 category the no of invites per round would be=4800-1333=3467÷2=1733÷20=85


And in this 85 states will have there quota too.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

samkalu said:


> Does it mean it goes like this,
> 
> For 189 on 2613 category the no of invites per round would be=4800-1333=3467÷2=1733÷20=85


I think 1733 will get distributed among states based on some ratio..... which only god knows...


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Does it mean it goes like this,
> 
> For 189 on 2613 category the no of invites per round would be=4800-1333=3467÷2=1733÷20=85


yes, it' seem like that. 60 point holders have to wait more than we thought. but they haven't increase points that's relief. still we have some good hope


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Now the questions are below.

1. How many occupations filled in NSW for the following occupations.

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

2. As per the DIAC statement, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations

Still how many occupations left for the 2 occupations. How much quota is given to NSW

3. So, States are doing same old process of nominating and after that going to the pool

I believe for all the pipeline applications will be process and will get their SS letters shortly.. lets see


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> And in this 85 states will have there quota too.


Its not monthly Twice round, its as and when

It should be

4800-1333=3467

3467/2 = 1733
1733/3=577 (3 states are offering)

577/10=57 per month per state..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Its not monthly Twice round, its as and when
> 
> It should be
> 
> ...


From July 10 the occupation are halted... so how many applications are yet to process...anything around 300-400 applications...and how much quota left for NSW...this questions need to clarify..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

mike alic said:


> Its not monthly Twice round, its as and when
> 
> It should be
> 
> ...


Sounds more logical..... that means i need to wait for couple of months.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> From July 10 the occupation are halted... so how many applications are yet to process...anything around 300-400 applications...and how much quota left for NSW...this questions need to clarify..


I have updated my calculation... it should be 58 per state per month..

yup.. what i understand from ACT, those acknowledge will be processed first.

so its FCFS..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Sounds more logical..... that means i need to wait for couple of months.


updated my calculation  seems i was too excited.. it should be 58 per month per state.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

mike alic said:


> updated my calculation  seems i was too excited.. it should be 58 per month per state.


according to those calculations around 58 per state for a month and around 85 per invitation round. is that correct?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> updated my calculation  seems i was too excited.. it should be 58 per month per state.



Per month 58 applications count the State processing???


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Per month 58 applications count the State processing???


Logically speaking..

58 applications per month per state

86 Applications per round for 189 type.

I might be wrong, its just some numbers that comes into my mind based on given facts.. we will know by end next week, once report is released.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Logically speaking..
> 
> 58 applications per month per state
> 
> ...


Mike any guess...so upto AUG 05 pipeline applications able to get SS letters?????


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jayantsit said:


> Mike any guess...so upto AUG 05 pipeline applications able to get SS letters?????


My guess is around 300 application for 2613 are on hold in nsw. Dont think they will give approval to all in one go.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Mike any guess...so upto AUG 05 pipeline applications able to get SS letters?????


Just my guess, based on numbers.

I think they processed till 3350
and on 5th Aug it was 4200

so total is 4200-3350=850.

and just assume out of 850, 60% is software (based on past statistics and given number, i think this should be more of less 60~70%). so number comes 510

and if you distribute this number evenly.. you can see, where you are..

its just my "Guess"...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Just my guess, based on numbers.
> 
> I think they processed till 3350
> and on 5th Aug it was 4200
> ...


My application reached to NSW on 05 AUG 2013 and same day DIAC implemented new rules and i got mail from NSW stateing application received and appended about DIAC statement ... generally in that mail we have to get ref number and processing date... can i go back and can i ask them about the ref number now...as DIAC clarified about the suspended occupations..please advice...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> My application reached to NSW on 05 AUG 2013 and same day DIAC implemented new rules and i got mail from NSW stateing application received and appended about DIAC statement ... generally in that mail we have to get ref number and processing date... can i go back and can i ask them about the ref number now...as DIAC clarified about the suspended occupations..please advice...


Based on my observation for last two months, i had interaction with NSW and other people responses on this forum, i dont think so they will entertain you request before there is any update on their website or report is published by DIAC.

Probably once the report is out, then you can contact for update


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Based on my observation for last two months, i had interaction with NSW and other people responses on this forum, i dont think so they will entertain you request before there is any update on their website or report is published by DIAC.
> 
> Probably once the report is out, then you can contact for update



Hmm thanks for the suggestion...i will wait for the NSW official announcement...


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks to those posting the news above.

I suppose this is the fairest way of doing it.

By my calculations there are now 462 remaining BA/SA spots so 231 for 189 and 231 for 190. So about 23 spots per month. Doesn't seem like much!!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Thanks to those posting the news above.
> 
> I suppose this is the fairest way of doing it.
> 
> By my calculations there are now 462 remaining BA/SA spots so 231 for 189 and 231 for 190. So about 23 spots per month. Doesn't seem like much!!


you have to divide it by 2, (VIC and ACT).. 

so its 12


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

mike alic said:


> you have to divide it by 2, (VIC and ACT)..
> 
> so its 12


189 EOI for me so hopefully Ill be in with a shot of being in the other 23 - Its going to be a close one I think!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> you have to divide it by 2, (VIC and ACT)..
> 
> so its 12


I think every state have their quota right in that only half can process from state and remaining by DIAC...

for exam : NSW have few quota for example some X and now they have to process X/2 only

similarly VIC and ACT... 

but here the different way flowing only considering the DIAC quota and in that X/2 have to share all the states and need to process.. i suspect somewhere we are missing...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> 189 EOI for me so hopefully Ill be in with a shot of being in the other 23 - Its going to be a close one I think!


Yup.. for BA i think 189 is better option.

Also BA is oversubscribed. i think there are 600+ EOI pending for these 400+ remaining places. 

Let see how it goes...
**** updated****

Occupation ID	Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 179
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Its not monthly Twice round, its as and when
> 
> It should be
> 
> ...


Thats seems logical.. 

I have a query.. will the rejection rates increase due to this limited number? Will the states nominate based on points or FCFS?


----------



## Wasee (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, 

i have filled EOI for 190 for occupation 263311 , which is still not on occupation in demand list but hope to be in list after this new rules. i have question that should i stick with 190 or also go for option of 489 in WA/SA to get state invitation.

Thanks


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thats seems logical..
> 
> I have a query.. will the rejection rates increase due to this limited number? Will the states nominate based on points or FCFS?


Its depends...but the application process will be slow... as they will see in all ways....
already ACT and VIC will take application and steady very closly...


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

:--( another new rule.. M just guessing, though 189 is better for ICT BA/SA , chances for a 60 pointer have become more slimmer. 

What say everybody? Do you foresee any 60 pointer being invited ? Coz I think it's just 23 places a month and it can be easily occupied by the higher pointers.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

8rash said:


> :--( another new rule.. M just guessing, though 189 is better for ICT BA/SA , chances for a 60 pointer have become more slimmer.
> 
> What say everybody? Do you foresee any 60 pointer being invited ? Coz I think it's just 23 places a month and it can be easily occupied by the higher pointers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I guess its going to be difficult to tell until the report is released for the forthcoming round on Monday. Looks pretty oversubscribed though from what Mike_alic posted above...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> I guess its going to be difficult to tell until the report is released for the forthcoming round on Monday. Looks pretty oversubscribed though from what Mike_alic posted above...


:flame::flame:


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Yup.. for BA i think 189 is better option.
> 
> Also BA is oversubscribed. i think there are 600+ EOI pending for these 400+ remaining places.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify are those 691 EOIs for both 189 and 190 visas??


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Just to clarify are those 691 EOIs for both 189 and 190 visas??


Yes, for both


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Yup.. for BA i think 189 is better option.
> 
> Also BA is oversubscribed. i think there are 600+ EOI pending for these 400+ remaining places.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike where do we get this detailed info on EOIs on hand ,total etc...


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thats seems logical..
> 
> I have a query.. will the rejection rates increase due to this limited number? Will the states nominate based on points or FCFS?





jayantsit said:


> Its depends...but the application process will be slow... as they will see in all ways....
> already ACT and VIC will take application and steady very closly...


Thanks.. can you answer my other question??


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

srikar said:


> Hey Mike where do we get this detailed info on EOIs on hand ,total etc...


DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

mike alic said:


> DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


Thanks for the link Mike,looks like this is a static info,and I hope we may not be getting this info dynamically after each invite round.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

srikar said:


> Thanks for the link Mike,looks like this is a static info,and I hope we may not be getting this info dynamically after each invite round.


We might not be getting this info at the end of each invitation. probably its for reporting purposes, thats y it was shared.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

Guys lets be happy for now and wait till the detailed report comes out end next week. We are lucky that they didnt make the minimum point mark to 65.

Hoping for the best.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks.. can you answer my other question??


rejection rate might increase if NSW updates its migration plan. we don't know yet. ACT and VIC have such policy already in place, so they might not face such situation. and we have heard cases of rejection from both. Hope for the best. only worrying part is that its almost 3 days since DIAC had made decision (we know the decision from ACT, May be they had decision before Wednesday. . we don't abt this), and there is no updates from NSW ... is big question mark..


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

mike alic said:


> rejection rate might increase if NSW updates its migration plan. we don't know yet. ACT and VIC have such policy already in place, so they might not face such situation. and we have heard cases of rejection from both. Hope for the best. only worrying part is that its almost 3 days since DIAC had made decision (we know the decision from ACT, May be they had decision before Wednesday. . we don't abt this), and there is no updates from NSW ... is big question mark..


Hi Mike, which policy you are talking about ? What policy ACT and VIC have which NSW doesn't have ? Please explain.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Mike, which policy you are talking about ? What policy ACT and VIC have which NSW doesn't have ? Please explain.


ACT have concept of limited where they cam change the whole picture. so u need to do lot of steps when occupation is limited. similarly VIC has different IELTS score requirements for each occupation. for 2613* is 7 minimum in each band. However if we noticed that NSW doesn't have any such control. Their migration plan is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

'mike alic' is right and for ACT the IELTS requirement is higher ie 7 band in each for limited / closed status occupations. Seems a way to limit the applications.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 'mike alic' is right and for ACT the IELTS requirement is higher ie 7 band in each for limited / closed status occupations. Seems a way to limit the applications.


As per my calculation still nearly 300-400 applications in pipeline for the 2 suspended occupation in NSW. I strongly believe NSW will try to complete the remaining applications which are in pipeline as per the latest DIAC statement still NSW can able to process nearly 500-600 applications. If i am wrong .. please correct me..

Regards


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> As per my calculation still nearly 300-400 applications in pipeline for the 2 suspended occupation in NSW. I strongly believe NSW will try to complete the remaining applications which are in pipeline as per the latest DIAC statement still NSW can able to process nearly 500-600 applications. If i am wrong .. please correct me..
> 
> Regards


if we read DIAC response on this matter n think carefully, what bother DIAC to comeup with such things... if they have to process all applications just like that, I think it will defeat the purpose of this exercise. What they need from this activity? They need "best" out of all applicants. I think that's y NSW might be taking sometime. if you see ACT n VIC, not everyone can go n apply. probably that's y NSW might need to tune thier criteria. This is just my personal observation based on give facts, I might be wrong . even many of migration Agents might be facing issues due to these uninformed policy changes. We have to wait n observe till Tuesday. Hope of the best. 

Apart from that, there are many questions left unanswered, such as how invitations are going to divide among states? how state will be processing the pipeline applications? what will happen for oversubscribed occupations? and many many other questions like that. where we all are guessing based on what we like to hear  

I personally believe after each update, there is new set of questions arising while previous set of questions is still not answered. 

Wishing best of luck to everyone. have a relaxed weekend. worrying wont solve the problem. let see how it goes on Monday n Tuesday.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have 60 points for 189 and belong to occupation 261313. Planning to submit EOI for 189. I believe I can't lodge for 190 for NSW at present, if not at all. 

I read in the forum somewhere that we can lodge an EOI for189 and then apply to state (190). Assuming if states opens up the closed occupations, can I then lodge for 190 at a later point of time?

I see "This Service is Temporarily Unavailable." message on the skillSelect page. Does this mean I can't submit EOI for now?

Regards,
LV


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 60 points for 189 and belong to occupation 261313. Planning to submit EOI for 189. I believe I can't lodge for 190 for NSW at present, if not at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Ivonline,

You can submit both 189/190 in a single EOI, so do you EOI and then later on when SS opened you can update your EOI accordingly.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Ivonline,
> 
> You can submit both 189/190 in a single EOI, so do you EOI and then later on when SS opened you can update your EOI accordingly.


I have submitted EOI for 189, can I update the same EOI for 190 now?

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

sumdur said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189, can I update the same EOI for 190 now?
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Yes select both 189 and 190


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

sumdur said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189, can I update the same EOI for 190 now?
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Since you too belong to 261313, I believe you have to wait until the states open up. As you must be knowing, this is one of the few occupations that are closed since Aug 5 2013.


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

No post in 3 days here, u guys are slacking


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Victoria has updated the Occupation List and all the striked out occupations are now open.. Sigh of relief ..


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

South australia
Victoria 
ACT

All the above 3 states have opened the 190 visa route again.........guys start applying ........

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

*Hi All.. Need Help*

Hi expats,

I have submitted my EOI on 09/07/2013 for VIC relative sponsorship (489), As per above link, Now I can apply for 489 state sponsorship in SA as well. I have following queries regarding my options. Can anyone help me...

1. If I amend my existing EOI, will the date of EOI change?
2. Since I'm moving to state sponsorship, my new points will also be 60Pts. So, what will be the best option. Stick to Vic relative sponsorship or shifting to SA state sponsorship (sub class 489)


Software Engineer-261313(60Pts) | ACS : 26-06-2012 | IELTS : Nov-2012(R-9 L-8.5 S-7.5 W-6.5) | EOI : 09-07-13 | Invite : ??? | Visa 489 Applied: ???


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

slvicky said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 09/07/2013 for VIC relative sponsorship (489), As per above link, Now I can apply for 489 state sponsorship in SA as well. I have following queries regarding my options. Can anyone help me...
> 
> ...


As long as the modification in EOI does not change your points, the visa date of effect will remain same.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

This is probably a result of too many Indian and Chinese applying.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> This is probably a result of too many Indian and Chinese applying.


every one here like to be in oz one day.. so no matter of country, i disagree with you


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> This is probably a result of too many Indian and Chinese applying.


DIAC knows that there are too many indians and chinese apply for it and they don't mind it. so take it easy


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

Mroks said:


> As long as the modification in EOI does not change your points, the visa date of effect will remain same.


*Thanks Mroks* 

Any idea about my second point? Do you think I'll have better chance if move to SA state sponsorship or stick to VIC relative sponsor?

Software Engineer-261313(60Pts) | ACS : 26-06-2012 | IELTS : Nov-2012(R-9 L-8.5 S-7.5 W-6.5) | EOI : 09-07-13 | Invite : ??? | Visa 489 Applied: ???


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Seniors..I've not included my current organization in my ACS assessement (about 3 months of relavant Work Ex). And that is what I'm short of 8yrs of Work Ex by ACS. Should I alter my EOI and add my current Org experience as relevant?

I'm not able to update signatures yet.
My Milestones are:
IELTS 25th May: 7 Overall. ACS: 9th Aug. EOI for 189: 11th Aug (65 points) in 261313


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

yaarhoreen said:


> Seniors..I've not included my current organization in my ACS assessement (about 3 months of relavant Work Ex). And that is what I'm short of 8yrs of Work Ex by ACS. Should I alter my EOI and add my current Org experience as relevant?
> 
> I'm not able to update signatures yet.
> My Milestones are:
> IELTS 25th May: 7 Overall. ACS: 9th Aug. EOI for 189: 11th Aug (65 points) in 261313


Yes, you can add relevant experience post ACS in EOI and claim points.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

slvicky said:


> *Thanks Mroks*
> 
> Any idea about my second point? Do you think I'll have better chance if move to SA state sponsorship or stick to VIC relative sponsor?
> 
> Software Engineer-261313(60Pts) | ACS : 26-06-2012 | IELTS : Nov-2012(R-9 L-8.5 S-7.5 W-6.5) | EOI : 09-07-13 | Invite : ??? | Visa 489 Applied: ???


Vic is better than SA from job prospective.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Vic is better than SA from job prospective.


yes agreed


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

slvicky said:


> *Thanks Mroks*
> 
> Any idea about my second point? Do you think I'll have better chance if move to SA state sponsorship or stick to VIC relative sponsor?
> 
> Software Engineer-261313(60Pts) | ACS : 26-06-2012 | IELTS : Nov-2012(R-9 L-8.5 S-7.5 W-6.5) | EOI : 09-07-13 | Invite : ??? | Visa 489 Applied: ???


i think SS would be best option, now 489 visa has low priority and minimum number of EOI will be released


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> i think SS would be best option, now 489 visa has low priority and minimum number of EOI will be released


Thanks Mrok & Sanjeewa.

Pro rata basis selection is common for all visa categories (190, 189, 489 state & 489 relative) right. So, even if I moved to 489 state sponsorship I will ended up with 60 points and will have to wait in the queue to get selected. 

Please anyone, correct me if I'm wrong

Software Engineer-261313(60Pts) | ACS : 26-06-2012 | IELTS : Nov-2012(R-9 L-8.5 S-7.5 W-6.5) | EOI : 09-07-13 | Invite : ??? | Visa 489 Applied: ???


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

slvicky said:


> Thanks Mrok & Sanjeewa.
> 
> Pro rata basis selection is common for all visa categories (190, 189, 489 state & 489 relative) right. So, even if I moved to 489 state sponsorship I will ended up with 60 points and will have to wait in the queue to get selected.
> 
> ...


If you currently have 60 points for 189, wudnt you have 70 points with 489 ?


----------



## slvicky (Sep 3, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> If you currently have 60 points for 189, wudnt you have 70 points with 489 ?


Hi mjamal14,

No, I only have 60 points with sub class 489 relative sponsorship, which I currently put my EOI on. even If I moved to 489 SS, points will be 60 as well. 



Software Engineer-261313(60Pts) | ACS : 26-06-2012 | IELTS : Nov-2012(R-9 L-8.5 S-7.5 W-6.5) | EOI(sub class 489) : 09-07-13 | Invite : ??? | Visa 489 Applied: ???


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

slvicky said:


> Hi mjamal14,
> 
> No, I only have 60 points with sub class 489 relative sponsorship, which I currently put my EOI on. even If I moved to 489 SS, points will be 60 as well.
> 
> ...


no diff between 489 SS and FS.. if you have 60 better go for 189 or 190


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> no diff between 489 SS and FS.. if you have 60 better go for 189 or 190


For IT occupations, 60 points is very less.But, the next 3-4 rounds will be crucial in deciding the fate of 60 pointers.


----------



## SNCJ (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have experience from 2004 till date. As per ACS assessment, my experience has been considered from Oct 2008. While filling the online application for visa, my agent has added two sections of employment, one from 2004 till Oct 2008 and the next from Oct 2008 till date.

Now I have a query here:
1st Employment section should it be answered as 'Yes' for related to the nominated occupation question?

Secondly, the position and roles and responsibilities mentioned in the 1st employment section is same as the one which was Assessed by ACS and mentioned in the second employment section. Should it be same or should I specify the different roles that I have been through in those years.

All my employment is in the same organisation from 2004 till date.

Kindly help.

Many Thanks


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have experience from 2004 till date. As per ACS assessment, my experience has been considered from Oct 2008. While filling the online application for visa, my agent has added two sections of employment, one from 2004 till Oct 2008 and the next from Oct 2008 till date.
> 
> ...


yes u have to provide with all roles with dates and put ur experience before 2008 under "no it is not related..."


----------

